# Horse racing tips thread.



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm shamelessly stealing these tips but the person posts them for free anyway and he's very shrewd. There will be longish losing runs because of the prices but they will show a profit over all. I'll paper trade them on here as I don't bet anymore. I'll start with 100 points bank.

2 points E/W Dunno 12/1 2.35 Sandown

2 points win Virginia Hall 8/1 3.40 Sandown

2 points win Viscount Nelson 7/1 3.10 Sandown


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

2 points e/w Red Merlin 14/1 3.25 Haydock

1st horse finished 3rd for a return of 8 points. Will do all outlay and return totals at end of day.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Creosote. Great over fences


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Virginia Hall wins.

Total Outlay 14 points

Total returns 26 points

New Bank 112 points.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

2 points win Special Duty 7/2


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Last horse lost

New Bank 110 points.

1 e/w Varenar 3/10 Newmarket 33/1


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

The race is actually tomorrow lol. I thought it was today.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

lol just noticed this

i like the horses will let you guys know when i have something


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

1 point E/W Advanced 2.35 Newmarket. 25/1


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Both horses unplaced yesterday.

New Bank 106 points.

1 point e/w Shadows Lengthen 66/1 (Blue Square) 3.05 York


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

1 point e/w Rowe Park 16/1 (Ladbrokes) 4.40 Ascot


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Rowe Park wins.

New bank - 126 points.


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

you seem to be doing better than marts at the moment (o.j) lol


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah as I said they will show a profit I gtd that. Only reason I can't follow them is I haven't got the discipline to stick to just these bets and will no doubt spunk the money on something else.


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Always Injured said:


> Yeah as I said they will show a profit I gtd that. Only reason I can't follow them is I haven't got the discipline to stick to just these bets and will no doubt spunk the money on something else.


are you a pro gambler?


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

personally i dont think any of them have a clue


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

ian-m said:


> personally i dont think any of them have a clue


 :lol: tell it how it is! i like it


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Sort of. I'm a pro poker player. I don't class that as gambling because it's more of a fixed income than people realise. I haven't got the know how or the discipline to be good at sports betting. The tips I am posting the guy is a definite winner at gambling but not sure if he's a pro gambler. I'm costing myself a lot of money not being able to follow them but I usually get bored and end up doing a large bet on something I know nothing about so thought best not to bet at all.

Updating this thread cures my boredom and gives me something to do. Being at home all day is not all it's cracked up to be although it does help with the body builder diet.


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

any one can do lay bets then get stung been proven on this forum alot...gambling is for pros only and i am certain the 2 names mentioned here are AMATEUR betters and just trying 2 make a few bob themselves


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

You've got no discipline or patience and your a pro poker player :lol:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> You've got no discipline or patience and your a pro poker player :lol:


Amazingly yeah. I'm playing right now. I don't even pay attention to the tables half the time either reading this or other forums. When I start getting 3 tables at a time is when I start concentrating properly. I don't play cash only tournaments so the decisions are mostly situation based rather than player based.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I'll say nothing mate, except I hope you have a large bank as you'll need it :rolleye:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Patience is not a key skill I need. Playing up to 5 1v1 games at a time, the action is so quick it doesn't even become an issue. Being able to make good quick decisions is far more important. My ill discipline has set me back and I should be playing higher stakes than I do now but I still earn enough if I put the time in.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

u know anything about horses yourself ?

or do you just go on other peoples tips?

just wondering and was wondering where these tips come from


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

I watch the racing but no I wouldn't class myself as anywhere near knowledgeable enough to post my own tips. You can win at horse racing betting overall but people underestimate how much time you have to put into it. It's like a full time job and you need to watch every race and know every single horse inside out. Even then still need to study form for hours on end. The guy has been posting tips for fun on the Betfair forum for years and shows a profit year in year out. I'm only relaying them here. I get very bored during the day and doing this helps a bit.

Anyway

2pt win behkabad 4/1 7.20 Longchamp.

The race is tomorrow.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

Always Injured said:


> I watch the racing but no I wouldn't class myself as anywhere near knowledgeable enough to post my own tips. You can win at horse racing betting overall but people underestimate how much time you have to put into it. It's like a full time job and you need to watch every race and know every single horse inside out. Even then still need to study form for hours on end. The guy has been posting tips for fun on the Betfair forum for years and shows a profit year in year out. I'm only relaying them here. I get very bored during the day and doing this helps a bit.
> 
> Anyway
> 
> ...


i completly agree with everthing you said

:beer:


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

keep posting then mate and well see how your point scores:thumbup1:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm a docile fecker. I didn't realise it was the 14th today as had only just woken up when posted. The horse won anyway.

New bank - 134 points.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

who do you get the tips off?? How does that guy get them?

Pretty good return for 11 days, 34%, would that be the norm?


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

He studies the form himself. He only bets in races that are class 2 or above so a lot of the work is cut out but he's a very good race reader. 34% in 11 days is a bit of a hot streak he is 120 points in profit since March 20th. He doesn't really have that many bets though. A lot of the good races are on a Saturday, apart from the odd big meeting.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

keep them coming buddy, i watched some of the races that you had the winners in

much appreciated


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

4 points win Rosanara 4/1

3.40 Curragh 18th July


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Horse didn't run. Bank remains the same.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

2 points e/w Daryakana 16/1 (Bet Fred or Will Hill) 24th July

This one is an ante post bet so lose if it doesn't run.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

watching with intrest


----------



## flynny (Jul 18, 2010)

where is it runnin


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry

4.25 Ascot 24th July


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Bit daft punting ante post so close to race mate, specially if there's a chance it won't run??


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Yes i wouldn't advise backing ante post to be honest, unless you have confidence in a high priced horse that you know will shorten.

9.10 Bangor - Mujamead e/w - Its a very poor contest which is nothing new at Bangor. The horses in this race don't really know how to win and its a very open race so every horse has a chance. Mujamead has the cheekpieces reapplied today and on its best form has every chance of getting its head in front, so at 13.0 (12/1) its a decent e/w bet to small stakes.

8.50 Kempton - Tomintoul Singer - The favourite Qudwah sure looks the most prgressive in the field, but running on its handicap debut tonight on the All Weather which it has yet to try on in 3 starts, i could not be backing at the current price. Instead Tomintoul Singer looks worthy of a back bet at the current odds of 6.0 (5/1). The selection has also yet to race on the A.W, but Henry Cecil knows when to send one out at the track, albeit its clearly not got the best form in the race, but it is a handicap afterall and i think it could be well handicapped to win this, running at its optimum trip too.

9.20 Kempton - Grey Boy - The favourite Eager To Bow only has to reproduce its last run to win this contest. However, its yet to win at the track, has been placed here but i think he needs more of a finishing kick to win tonight. It may well have the finishing kick tonight but i could not be backing at the current price. Instead il be having a small e/w bet on Grey Boy at 18.0 (17/1). The selection is a dual course and distance winner, and i believe its been out of sorts in its last few runs, but tonight with a 7lbs claimer on board and in a 12 runner field, i think its a decent e/w shot. Does need to improve a little though.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

I can only assume he either expects it to shorten or thinks there's more chance of one of the others being pulled out. It's been teaming down in Liverpool all day. If that rain reaches Ascot then there's a fair chance the favourite might not run and then you have a huge price.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Did you say your getting these from somebody else? If so who mate?


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Mujamead finishes a respectable 3rd, so e/w money returned.

Tomintoul Singer ran poorly, but worh noting for next time out on the turf. Qudwah as stated could not be backed at that dismal price it was sent off and finished nowhere, was a big lay bet.

Grey Boy ran a great race and went as low as 1.55 in-running! Only managed 4th though, but obviously got the stake returned with an in-play lay at 2.0. Eager to bow obviously had the finishing kick tonight


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

2 point win bewitched 7.00 Naas 7/1 (Totesport) is a slightly less price everywhere else.

I have already explained where I get tips from on thread.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

whats the guys name in the betfair forum? only i may know of him, also is it in the horse racing forum or general betting?


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Posts as Platini on the horse antepost part. Been a winner on there ever since I can remember.

That horse is 6/1 now so will use 6/1 for purpose of thread as no-one coulda got 7/1 there.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Bewitched wins

New bank 146 points.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

Always Injured said:


> 2 points e/w Daryakana 16/1 (Bet Fred or Will Hill) 24th July
> 
> This one is an ante post bet so lose if it doesn't run.


as far as i know this horse is a group1 winner last time out in france, beat a golden oldie youzmain into 2nd place

s bin suroor is the trainer be there 2nd string horse in the race, ill be backing him as ive just noticed bewitched won at naas tonite and ive only just seen the tip

fcuk...................


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

2pts e/w castles in the air 20/1 corals 16/1 everywhere else.

24th July 3.50 Ascot


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

2 point win The Last Derby Ante Post.

5.25 Galway 28th July 14/1 Ladbrokes


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Backing Daryakana on the day I posted as worked hugely in our favour. Means we getting 3 places on our E/W terms when there are only 6 runners. Whilst he still same price now will only get 2 places backing him e/w.


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

just had a look on the betfair forum. platini seems regarded as one of the best over there


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah he is the best.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

the racings good over the nxt week, say the tips be sorely tested


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

1 point win Balius 3.05 York 12/1 Ladbrokes and Bet365

1.5 points e/w Tombi 3.40 York 28/1 Bet 365 and Boylesport.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

The racings good but the majority are very difficult to work out!

Interesting selection on Tombi, this one has finished last in its last 2 starts, back in a handicap today though so interesting choice. If i had to pick one in this race, i like the look Novellen Lad and Ingleby Lady. Though im yet to come across one professional who can make a long term profit in 20 runner handicaps!

Face The Problem in the 2.00 York looks a nice type. Should progress well from its maiden win, at 2/1 its a fair price, i would prefer 5/2 or 3/1 as it is a nursery after all.

Another one i like is Haatheq in the 3.15 Ascot. An e/w choice and i can't see this one finishing outside the top 3 as he should hopefully reverse the form with Side Glance running at 1m again, its optimum trip. Others do look like to improve, but its still a fairly confident selection given the price 6/1

Debussy in the 3.05 York is a worthy favourite. A prominent front runner who if ridden the correct race will go very close.

Finally the big race of the day. Will Workface cruise to victory like he did in the Derby? This is one to watch for me not bet


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

castles in the air WINS...... yessssssssssssssssssssss

got em at 16/1 5euro e/w

many thanks

backed cape blanco in the derby, hope your tip dont kick me in the stones

dont think stoutes horses are running well enough to win the derby


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

As stated castle in the Air wins

New bank 188 points

I wish I was still betting haha. I just know as soon as I start, a bad run will follow.


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

> As stated castle in the Air wins
> 
> New bank 188 points
> 
> I wish I was still betting haha. I just know as soon as I start, a bad run will follow.


Cracking tip, seen the thread for the first time this morning. Im not a big gambler (anymore) but made a tidy profit on that. Cheers, look forward to more crackers in the future :thumb:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

2 points e/w Maundy Money 7pm Galway 10/1 Paddy Power.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

cant see how that will win, absolutley no form but does have a good rider on board and at a rather small price of 10/1 in such a large field it must be doing something at home

good e/w bet as most bookies are paying 1/4 odds on all races at galway

im on, ill stick with the tips


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

lostwars said:


> cant see how that will win, absolutley no form but does have a good rider on board and at a rather small price of 10/1 in such a large field it must be doing something at home
> 
> good e/w bet as most bookies are paying 1/4 odds on all races at galway
> 
> im on, ill stick with the tips


How can you say its got no form? It won 3 times in a row in 2008. Not done much since but finished a creditable 4th on its penultimate start. Absolutely loves it round Galway in these big fields and should run a good race if it bounces back from its latest run.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

A few selections from me for today.

Dalghar 3.25 Goodwood e/w

Mayson 4.00 Goodwood e/w

Submariner 2.00 Goodwood e/w

You can't not have a bet at Glorious Goodwood!


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

This one lost new bank 184 points.

Already have The Last Darby ante post e/w for 2moro. He'll prob post more tonight or early 2moro.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

last derby loses new bank 182 points

2.5 points e/w slievardagh 4.50 Galway 14/1 (hills, ladbrokes, betfred.)


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Silevadagh placed 4th for a profit of 6.25 points.

New Bank 188.25


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

2 points e/w Kings Wonder 22/1 (Hills) 2.45 Goodwood


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

2 points e/w Mahadee 3.25 Goodwood 25/1 generally.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

marts_uk said:


> How can you say its got no form? It won 3 times in a row in 2008. Not done much since but finished a creditable 4th on its penultimate start. Absolutely loves it round Galway in these big fields and should run a good race if it bounces back from its latest run.


form to me is when a horse wins or places, the horse in Q has no form its been doing naut on the course of late

it did have form at galway in 08 ill give you that

a wise man told me never back a horse unless its won in its last 3 races or has been placed in higher grades, works for me

the horse maudy money trainer and jockey had a 10/1 winner yesterday, thursday, missed it meself, saw it in paper today :cursing:


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

two im punting today...

golden grimshaw 510 galway e/w

simply the trainers done the business for me at big prices before so ill av a punt on this last time out winner

tartan gunna 325 goodward

backed him at goodward start of the wk, was hamppered on the rail 2f out,when guaranteed a place at least, think hes a good e/w squeak

m johnstons horses are running great lately, missed eastren aria yesterday at 16/1


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Its the most obvious bet of the day and a short price, around 2.24 now on betfair, DUNCAN in the 2.10 Goodwood. All the stats say no, 0 from 5 group races, the form says yes though. Plus i been given the nod from a very very in the know person, hes a horse owner, friends with stables etc, he says it will win well today if handling Goodwood, which it should do.

Im having a small cheecky e/w on SUNRISE SAFARI in the 2.45 Goodwood, currently at 90.0 on betfair in the win market, some decent past form and worth a cheeky wager.

Glad i didn't back, clearly didn't handle goodwood, up and downhill a lot of the way round, tough track. Glad none of my money was down.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

anyone have sea lord in the 3.25 Goodwood

johnstons horse  nice tastey 6/1


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> *Its the most obvious bet of the day* and a short price, around 2.24 now on betfair, DUNCAN in the 2.10 Goodwood. All the stats say no, 0 from 5 group races, the form says yes though. Plus i been *given the nod from a very very in the know person*, hes a horse owner, friends with stables etc, he says it will win well today if handling Goodwood, which it should do.
> 
> Im having a small cheecky e/w on SUNRISE SAFARI in the 2.45 Goodwood, currently at 90.0 on betfair in the win market, some decent past form and worth a cheeky wager.
> 
> *Glad i didn't back*, clearly didn't handle goodwood, up and downhill a lot of the way round, tough track. Glad none of my money was down.


 :lol: :lol:

I suppose you didn't back it because.................. :rolleye:

I'd put my months wages on that if it had won you'd be saying how much

you'd put on it, my oh my, your a typical compulsive gambler

I have a few mates that are the same, never tell when they've had a big

loser but always shout about the winners, delusion, its a strong sensation


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

just wanted to share what i have had come in today

DOUBLE

3.25 Goodwood

Sea Lord	6/1

5.45 Goodwood

Perfect Blossom	15/2 WHAT A FAT PAYOUT

------------------------------

4.35 Goodwood

ROYAL EXCHANGE 3/1 SINGLE WIN

------------------------------

4.20 Bangor

Kirkhammerton	5/1 SINGLE WIN

------------------------------

i also had perfect blossem and sea lord in singles aswell at the same price

what a good day ive had  lol


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

yep Sea Lord was a massive tip all day!!! Johnston said it would win easily, not often you get trainers that confident!!

I was going to go in large on Libranno, but decided to stay with small stakes

2010-07-30

16:08	11653779360 2010-07-30

15:55 GB Good 30th Jul / 16:00 6f Grp2 / Libranno

Back 2.30	50.00	Won 65.00

Had a small bet on HES THE STAR aswell which won nicely

GB Thirsk 30th Jul / 14:25 7f Claim Stks / Hes The Star

Back 11.00	15.00	Won 150.00

Had a small bet on REDWOOD instead of following info from a friend

GB Good 30th Jul / 14:10 1m4f Grp3 / Redwood

Back 8.60	10.71	Won 81.40

Had a small bet on BOHAMIAN LAD

GB Thirsk 30th Jul / 16:45 6f Hcap / Bahamian Lad

Back 9.20	15.00	Won 123.00

Managed to get some great in-play trades in aswell. So a decent profit made.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> I suppose you didn't back it because.................. :rolleye:
> 
> ...


Tel you aint got a [email protected] clue my friend. I know more about horses than you do about jabbin.

Some great results on the website in recent days too making an average of 8% of the betting bank. August is free to all on here apart from tel of course :lol:

Also tel, note my grammer when i said, IM HAVING A SMALL CHEEKY E/W ON SUNRISE SAFARI. If i had of backed DUNCAN i would have said something like, IM ALSO backing sunrise safari.

You really are a clueless chump.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

good to hear mate

im looking at nite racing now,

not into the nite racing much tho unless the right horses are there


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Perception will give you a good run in the 6.35 Bath. Ran a corker last time out, sees the trip out well. Could back worse selections though. Small bet for me and lay off in-play


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Layed off at odds on, nice small profit from a little trade.

Oh and Count of tuscany was a 2* lay for, giving a profit of 7% of the bank so far today.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Just the one more bet for me today then calling it a day. REGINALD CLAUDE 7.20 Haydock. Very well handicapped and should have the measure of this field, just hope frank spencer doesn't make any mistkaes!


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

you backing it or laying it mate


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

backing it, going to keep an in-play lay in at around 1.9-2.0 to return my stake. Should get to the front inside final 2f so hopefully get matched at around 1.9-2.0.

Soft ground not suiting this selection, went as low as 2.34 in-play but never troubling the leaders , managed to lay off at 10.0 for half my stake so not all that bad.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

tel,

Not often I agree with you but do 100% on this one. What a joker :lol:



tel3563 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> I suppose you didn't back it because.................. :rolleye:
> 
> ...


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> tel,
> 
> Not often I agree with you but do 100% on this one. What a joker :lol:


Read my bets 

I actually backed REDWOOD in that race.

If it had won i would not at all had said i backed it. I don't lie, ive been a trader on betfair for years. You guys who are giving out all the negative comments i have no time for.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> Tel you aint got a [email protected] clue my friend. I know more about horses than you do about jabbin.
> 
> Some great results on the website in recent days too making an average of 8% of the betting bank. August is free to all on here apart from tel of course :lol:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Not clueless enough to invest in your advice my friend

You should have a few takers on the free month, what with all the money you've

made your previous investors, proof of the pudding is in the eating as they say:thumb:

1 losing month in 5 years:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Oops

Name calling, sort of fits your forum personality:thumbup1:

Keep it up Marts, I'm finding it hilarious:thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> Read my bets
> 
> I actually backed REDWOOD in that race.
> 
> If it had won i would not at all had said i backed it. *I don't lie*, ive been a trader on betfair for years. You guys who are giving out all the negative comments i have no time for.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Still cracking me up mate:thumb:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

You've been negative since day 1.

Yep just the one losing month from trading on betfair albeit there have been break even months. Nothing needed to prove to you, theres people like you all over the betfair forum.

Duncan was the most obvious bet of the day meaning it was the most fancied of the day, if you knew anything at all about horse racing you would know this, clearly you don't and just because you have obviously failed at horse racing, doesn't mean others do or have.

You think its all about backing or laying a horse pre race when there are many many more methods/strategies using betfair. I could have backed DUNCAN tehn watched the race inplay and layed off at 10.0 or even 20.0 knowing is was never going to win, to return my stake, this is 1 of the methods i use when in the trading office.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

omg what a day

my last horse came in

8.20 Haydock - denton 9/2

ive brought back well over a months wages today


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

I have to say it was extremely unlucky the losing month on Premier Racing - the horse which won was backed by a lot of cash just before the off, obvs there was something we didn't know - nothing marts could have done. Some of the subscribers were lucky enough not to lay, though those of us like myself who layed early on in the day were hit hard, very hard.

Not marts fault in the slightest


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

Had denton myself mate in a treble with Redwood and Regal rave is still to run :thumb:

Had Sea Lord and Royal exchange in a double earlyer today :thumb:


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

lol was looking at regal rave again a few mins ago

been tempted all day to chuck a little on

but im calling it a day now


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

ashie1986 said:


> lol was looking at regal rave again a few mins ago
> 
> been tempted all day to chuck a little on
> 
> but im calling it a day now


Im really thinking it wont come in mate i would give it a miss if i wer you tbh :thumbup1:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

crouchmagic said:


> I have to say it was extremely unlucky the losing month on Premier Racing - the horse which won was backed by a lot of cash just before the off, obvs there was something we didn't know - nothing marts could have done. Some of the subscribers were lucky enough not to lay, though those of us like myself who layed early on in the day were hit hard, very hard.
> 
> Not marts fault in the slightest


One the rules that many layers go by, including me sometimes, is that you should never oppose a shortening horse.


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

ArZo said:


> Im really thinking it wont come in mate i would give it a miss if i wer you tbh :thumbup1:


And i wasnt wrong lmao! :lol:

What a sweat tho!!


----------



## ricdan (Jul 1, 2010)

What's the naps for tomorrow then chaps. It's not often I have a flutter but I have a stag doo tomorrow and may have a bet or two!

Cheers


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

ricdan said:


> What's the naps for tomorrow then chaps. It's not often I have a flutter but I have a stag doo tomorrow and may have a bet or two!
> 
> Cheers


Havent even had a look at 2moro mate.. Im not a betting man but done well the past two days. I will post up who i will have a small flutter on tomrrow morning :thumb:


----------



## ricdan (Jul 1, 2010)

I will be sure to check in tomorrow then!

Ta


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

crouchmagic said:


> I have to say it was extremely unlucky the losing month on Premier Racing - the horse which won was backed by a lot of cash just before the off, obvs there was something we didn't know - nothing marts could have done. Some of the subscribers were lucky enough not to lay, though those of us like myself who layed early on in the day were hit hard, very hard.
> 
> Not marts fault in the slightest


Well explain this then

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/98393-premier-racing-results-thread-14.html#post1789946

Tell us again Marts how you were going to easy make 300 a day profit but managed

to lose 4K for this guy.

I'm only harping on in the hope that nobody else puts any more of there hard

earned in your pocket:thumbup1:

I was negative from the start for good reason, your full of excuse after excuse

with no substance at all to your ridiculous claims, you said yourself you owe

the guy 825 yet can't pay him, some pro gambler who can't lay his hands on

the massive amount of 825 wouldn't you say:lol:

I could quote you on a hundred excuses etc, recently you said lay all stoute's horse at goodwood as he had virus, then when one won you magically said Stoute's horses

were running brilliantly now and to get on, its so comical:lol: :lol:

carry on mate:thumbup1:


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Well explain this then
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/98393-premier-racing-results-thread-14.html#post1789946
> 
> ...


Forgot to mention tel the 4 horses of stouts that wer running after verdant i dont think any of them won lmao after him saying back them :lol:

Well maybe one of them did but im not 100%


----------



## ricdan (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh and can I just say. I won't be signing up for anything. Just a wee flutter, that's it.

A bit of fun for me thats all.

That other thread is crazy btw.

The last time I put a horse on was the 16th of March first day of Cheltenham. Chief Dan George. won 33-1. Another one like this would be nice!!!


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

ricdan said:


> Oh and can I just say. I won't be signing up for anything. Just a wee flutter, that's it.
> 
> A bit of fun for me thats all.
> 
> ...


lol good lad im not signing anything either haha!

There was a nice wee 33/1 shot winning today actually :cool2: o it does happen!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ArZo said:


> Forgot to mention tel the 4 horses of stouts that wer running after verdant i dont think any of them won lmao after him saying back them :lol:
> 
> Well maybe one of them did but im not 100%


Shush, you don't want to upset the pro gambler, he might not give us any free

tips:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Shush, you don't want to upset the pro gambler, he might not give us any free
> 
> tips:lol: :lol: :lol:


lmao :lol:

Although maybe they wernt his NAP bet :innocent: .

Knew i should have fu(king layed them :bounce:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Both unplaced today.

New bank 180.25


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Well explain this then
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/98393-premier-racing-results-thread-14.html#post1789946
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Im actually a pro trader and have been for well over 5 years now :thumb: :thumb :

Pay my own national insurance too :bounce:

Oh and stouts horses where well out of form if you must know. The whole of the horse racing industry knew there was something wrong, your just a clueless chump, you probably don't even know where to check for statistics like that.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

ArZo said:


> Forgot to mention tel the 4 horses of stouts that wer running after verdant i dont think any of them won lmao after him saying back them :lol:
> 
> Well maybe one of them did but im not 100%


Please quote me where i said back them???????


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

If only you knew half the methods i use to win from horse racing, you guys who bet with the bookmakers are the mugs we thrive on, you push our prices up and down and we make money from that


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

ArZo said:


> Forgot to mention tel the 4 horses of stouts that wer running after verdant i dont think any of them won lmao after him saying back them :lol:
> 
> Well maybe one of them did but im not 100%


Please excuse me but as if i would say back all of stouts horses, i said watch out for them because he will be turnin out winners here there and every where now. But that doesn't interest me because im a trader :thumb:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

...oh and tel, please look at the website, not one losing month so far, and my lays have yet to hit their peak form, infact they are from from their peak.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Shush, you don't want to upset the pro gambler, he might not give us any free
> 
> tips:lol: :lol: :lol:


Its not about giving free tips, i want people to learn the real way of making a profit from horse racing. Doing straight back bets is the way to the poor house in the long run, i want to eventually teach people how to trade, and how to trade in-running, this is where the money is and this is where you can find an edge. Anybody and i mean everybody who gambles in the bookmakers does not make a profit in the long run. Its all about trading, and laying is the first step into to the best way to profit, hence the laying service. I could tell you a minimum of 5 horses per day who will shorten in price in-running, therefore back these horses pre-race then get ready to lay it in-play, then either green up for a guaranteed profit or let the lay ride, but obviously you tel are not intelligent enough to understand this method.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

marts_uk said:


> get ready to lay it in-play, then either green up for a guaranteed profit or let the lay ride, but *obviously you tel are not intelligent enough to understand this method*.


If you, marts, are intelligent enough to understand this and make a sh1t load of money....why can't you afford to pay a bloke 800 quid when you say you will??

i can't believe you're still strutting around these threads like a little *rooster* when all you've made is such a giant *cock* of yourself in many's view

anyway mate, I'llleave you to it now - you are not worth my time


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Uriel said:


> If you, marts, are intelligent enough to understand this and make a sh1t load of money....why can't you afford to pay a bloke 800 quid when you say you will??
> 
> i can't believe you're still strutting around these threads like a little *rooster* when all you've made is such a giant *cock* of yourself in many's view
> 
> anyway mate, I'llleave you to it now - you are not worth my time


One of your satisfied customers Marts:lol: :lol:

I'm considering putting this and the other thread forward for a bafta comedy award:thumb:

Maybe, just maybe you'll win something then, or you could lay yourself not to

win:lol:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

2.5 points e/w Palace Moon 3.40 Goodwood 10/1 with bet365 who also pay 5 places.


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

whats the wesbsite. just found this thread, massivly horse racing punter, had a few good wins at goodwood this weeek, could do with some more input, mart knows his stuff, REPS!!!!


----------



## ricdan (Jul 1, 2010)

Ruggersplayer said:


> whats the wesbsite. just found this thread, massivly horse racing punter, had a few good wins at goodwood this weeek, could do with some more input, mart knows his stuff, REPS!!!!


eh? well many will tell you differently! Be careful..............


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Ruggersplayer said:


> whats the wesbsite. just found this thread, massivly horse racing punter, had a few good wins at goodwood this weeek, could do with some more input, *mart knows his stuff*, REPS!!!!


obviously an idiot


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks for the word of warning fellas! obviously you have had bad experience of mart! you got any adivce/tips for today!?! ill stay clear of him then


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

ricdan said:


> eh? well many will tell you differently! Be careful..............


What are you talking about? The website has yet to have a losing month!! This month we are slightly down but can break even after today!!!

What happened with Andrew has nothing to do with Premier Racing!


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

chezzer said:


> obviously an idiot


Yes Chezzer i do know my stuff, im even thinking about running trading courses on a one to one basis, thats how much i know


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Ruggersplayer said:


> thanks for the word of warning fellas! obviously you have had bad experience of mart! you got any adivce/tips for today!?! ill stay clear of him then


Ignore the negative comments mate, they are talking about a different matter which has nothing to do with the website.

The website is http://www.premier-racing.net/

We are only doing lay bets at the moment, but the blog will be up soon where i will be posting my daily nap selections for free, will do a running total on profit/loss etc


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

If the figures on the website are to be believed how come everyone on here is leaving??

don't suppose your manipulating the staking system to suit the winners and losers are you:rolleye:


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

Ruggersplayer said:


> thanks for the word of warning fellas! obviously you have had bad experience of mart! you got any adivce/tips for today!?! ill stay clear of him then


u will have to read the thread pal :thumb:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> If the figures on the website are to be believed how come everyone on here is leaving??
> 
> don't suppose your manipulating the staking system to suit the winners and losers are you:rolleye:


No Lorian updates the website, he records all the results.

The reason i believe is because people are not starting from the 1st of each month, i advise to withdraw all profits at the end of each month instead of trying to build the bank over separate months.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

marts_uk said:



> No Lorian updates the website, he records all the results.
> 
> The reason i believe is because people are not starting from the 1st of each month, i advise to withdraw all profits at the end of each month instead of trying to build the bank over separate months.


Not sure I understand this.

So they are leaving the bank to roll on from each month ie, not withdrawing??

This would mean more profit though:confused1:

how can you say Andrew is nothing to do with your site, you fecking did him

over good and proper mate, to the tune of 5K and owe him 825 from the "profit:lol:" you made him, and to cap it all you haven't got that money and

can't seem to get hold of 825, fecking stinks mate, and you know it.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

I think it's something best done alone, not trying to sell it. Like you stated marts, you're trying to teach people how to trade in running etc - that stuff is hard for a racing beginner to grasp, and it is very difficult to teach someone to do it properly

I lost my money because my bank was too low, I only experienced the company for 2 months so can't really comment on its performance


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

he will be getting the £825 back.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Vetvey 1.45 Thirsk. Running well on the gallops at home. Not the best of draws though and i don't often back MJ 2 yr olds first time out, but his juveniles have been running well in the last couple of weeks. Backing this to lay off inrunning.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

marts_uk said:


> The reason i believe is because people are not starting from the 1st of each month, i advise to withdraw all profits at the end of each month instead of trying to build the bank over separate months.


there was the exact opposite BUT anything to lift each of my 2 months.

Because of your staking "Advice" a HIGH percentage of your lays cannot be placed

you advise not having a liability greater than 10% of your stake. The odds on far too many of your lays at lunchtime when most people have to place them and go to work are like 20 odd to 40 odd to one MEANING that lays of only 2, 3 or 4 ponds are all that can safely be placed.

When you have lost 40 or 50 quid on 2 or 3 lays that WIN (a regular feature) your further string of lays that can only be placed at a few ponds DO NOT restore your bankroll befor the next losers.

What you do - is manipulate the lay amount AND the starting price to make the site show more profit than is achievable in the real world use:rolleyes:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

The prices are recorded to betfair sp!!!

The odds on my selections are ALWAYS under 10.0 now, i often find lays below 3.0!!

The rules will be set out plain and simple on the website soon, ways to prevent losses on drifting horses etc.

I don't advise not laying greater than 10% of your betting bank. Although you can use the staking strategy of 10% liability on all selections.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> *Not sure I understand this.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...





marts_uk said:


> he will be getting the £825 back.


Answer the question please

Why haven't you give him his money yet, bit short this month


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

marts_uk said:


> The prices are recorded to betfair sp!!!
> 
> The odds on my selections are ALWAYS under 10.0 now, i often find lays below 3.0!!
> 
> The rules will be set out plain and simple on the website soon, ways to prevent losses on drifting horses etc.


you WERE regulary advising horses of up to 45:1 with NO advise of a 10% bankroll protection originally, if you are so clever and so experienced why have you nly stopped reccommending lays over 10 in the last month of your 5 years proffessional gambllig.

You are still developing your ideas as each day passes which is why you should NEVER have been charging for the product to begin with and NOW people are not paying for your product because it does not perform.

How many members has Premier racing at this moment?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

anyway sorry to hijack this thread - only mentioned it as Mart hijacked it first


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Well because i come from a trading background, mainly laying pre race then backing inrunning or backing pre race then laying inrunning, i have found it difficult to narrow down my selections to just eh straight lay bets. I draw up an average of 15 lays per day and i do sometimes find difficult to select the ones of most value. If a selection is 5.0 and i think it should be 7.0 i will lay etc. I do run several laying systems all to varied success rates.

Well thats why August is for free now, possibly september too.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Uriel said:


> anyway sorry to hijack this thread - only mentioned it as Mart hijacked it first


Any post that shows this charlatan for what he is might just save some ppl on

here a few quid mate, i don't see that as a hijack on a betting thread:thumbup1:

i'm gonna hound him till he fvcks off I hate characters like him tbh:cursing:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

MIDDAY in the 3.05 Goodwood should win, only concern being its never won from off a break, Cecil yard not exactly flying neither, but i do like this one, should win. Backing and possibly laying off in-running.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

marts_uk said:


> Well because i come from a trading background, mainly laying pre race then backing inrunning or backing pre race then laying inrunning, i have found it difficult to narrow down my selections to just eh straight lay bets. I draw up an average of 15 lays per day and i do sometimes find difficult to select the ones of most value. If a selection is 5.0 and i think it should be 7.0 i will lay etc. I do run several laying systems all to varied success rates.
> 
> *Well thats why August is for free now, possibly september too*.


That is as good an admission that you should NEVER have charged a bunch of members of this site MONEY for a product that was not fully descrobed honestly and that changed completely day to day. AND ultimately why it has failed


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Well to be honest thats why April was free to.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

How much did you do in with vetvey??

Edit: you probably changed your mind at the last minute eh Marts :lol:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

no backed and layed off as stated, green screen, only for a small profit though


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Im leaving this thread anyway racing started!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Liar, when you backed it must of been 4/1 mark on bf, shortest price it was, quickly went

to 6/1 fluctuating between 6's and 6.4, on the off went out straight away and was quickly

12's and then was one of the first horses to be offered at a 1000/1

Yet again exposed as a lieing cheating scammer, what a w4nker you are, unbelievable

Can't wait for the reply :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> Im leaving this thread anyway racing started!!


you off to get the darts out then:lol: :lol:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Liar, when you backed it must of been 4/1 mark on bf, shortest price it was, quickly went
> 
> to 6/1 fluctuating between 6's and 6.4, on the off went out straight away and was quickly
> 
> ...


HAHAHA You really have no clue what so ever about trading!

backed at 7.2 layed at 5.8, green screen, also layed at 12.0


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> HAHAHA You really have no clue what so ever about trading!
> 
> *backed at 7.2 layed at 5.8*, green screen, also layed at 12.0


Sure you did, why say I have no clue when its clear I know exactly your game,

Simple maths mate, my speciality after running my business for 15 years

When advised horse was 5 now you sensationally, almost with hindsight:rolleye:

say you backed at 7.2 and layed at 5.8, oh and of course you layed at 12's

in running:rolleyes: your a prize mate:thumbup1:

You trying to discredit me:lol:


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

This thread is legendry for two reasons the first some random guy is finding free tips that do better than Marts selections, secondly watching Tel rip Marts a new one.

I'm not sure how Marts has the bottle to still be here after ripping some guy off. He told him he would do the lay bets each day and then spunked 4k on dutch donkey racing, the boys got some front.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> *HAHAHA You really have no clue what so ever about trading!*
> 
> backed at 7.2 layed at 5.8, green screen, also layed at 12.0


That is a bold statement from somebody who lost a forum member over £4,000,

yes, thats £4K, from trading on his account.

I really don't know how you have the gaul tbh


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

Tel was it in this thread or the premier racing on that marts said back them stout horses?...

Found it. Well you didnt exactly say back them i admit i was wrong there but ...



marts_uk said:


> Looks like the stable is coming back amongst the winners, hes got a few running tonight which should win too


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

I have no doubt that marts is a professional trader. I do however believe that trading alone is a totally different ball game to advising other people with very little knowledge, hence why many have lost their original investments.

Again at the end of the day I hold nothing against marts, it's gambling, you have to accept the risk of losing; its always there.


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

My little E/W double for today is .... The Galloping Shoe 7/1 15:50 Doncaster and Schelm 6/1 17:00 Galway

Only have £5 e/w on it

I really dont want to give these as tips tho so please nobody back them if they lose i dont want any beef with the backers if anyone does have a punt :lol: I am not a horse man so i just have the odd flutter on tips that i get from people.


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Always Injured said:


> 2.5 points e/w Palace Moon 3.40 Goodwood 10/1 with bet365 who also pay 5 places.


Im trusting you on this mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> Im leaving this thread anyway racing started!!


Why have you even joined this thread mate?!! This was for Always Injured to pass on free tips that are posted on Betfair, tips that doing better for the bank roll than your tips!!

You've got your own thread about your own tipping site, surely you should be posting these "naps" on your site, or at least on that thread!!

Can you honestly see anyone on UK-M taking advice from you after reading the "Premier Racing" thread?! :lol:

You've been torn apart on your own thread for spunking 4-5k of one of your subscribers so now you hijack this thread and spout the same sh!t pile of excuses over and over again, and have the audacity to give out tips on it!!! :cursing:

Not content with fcuking over people on your own thread, know you want to share your "wisdom" on this one!!!

Stick to your own website and tipping thread, if people are still stupid enough to go with you then they deserve to be cleaned out!!!

FCUK OFF - NOT WANTED HERE!!!! :cursing:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> MIDDAY in the 3.05 Goodwood should win, only concern being its never won from off a break, Cecil yard not exactly flying neither, but i do like this one, should win. Backing and possibly laying off in-running.


wham bam thankyou mam!


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

pira said:


> Im trusting you on this mate! :thumbup1:


Im on GENKIE win and place BOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

pira said:


> Im trusting you on this mate! :thumbup1:


lol dont trust him, Trust platini :thumbup1: .. Although it is a tough race that one dont bash Always if it dont come in lol i put £5er ew on it and genki to place


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

THAT MAN DANDY NICHOLS AGAIN THE SPRINT KING BOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

marts_uk said:


> THAT MAN DANDY NICHOLS AGAIN THE SPRINT KING BOOOOOOOOOOM


did you win £825?


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

marts_uk said:


> THAT MAN DANDY NICHOLS AGAIN THE SPRINT KING BOOOOOOOOOOM


Marts your Fu(kin me off with that boom sh1t your not on betfair forum now :lol:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

ArZo said:


> Marts your Fu(kin me off with that boom sh1t your not on betfair forum now :lol:


LMFAO :laugh: Im having a little fun :thumb:


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

ArZo said:


> Marts your Fu(kin me off with that boom sh1t your not on betfair forum now :lol:


He has just earnt enough to eat tonight so he is excited, you have to understand.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Don't like Dandy Nichols style though, when he goes for these big sprints he chucks in about 5 of his horses, so just a lottery really


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

5.05 Newmarket TOPOLSKI

YEEEEEHAAAAAAA!!

My little Irish lucky charmers have told me that LITTLE ARROWS will shape well in the 4.00 Galway. Win 20% place 80% of the stake, if drifting out rapidly in play have your quick fire fingers ready to lay some of the stake off.


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

marts_uk said:


> 5.05 Newmarket TOPOLSKI
> 
> YEEEEEHAAAAAAA!!


Are you joking:confused1:

peintre D'argent would be a good shout to win i reckon


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

ArZo said:


> Are you joking:confused1:
> 
> peintre D'argent would be a good shout to win i reckon


And why is that? please state a reason?

peintre D'argent is not a twicer, 6lbs pull should be enough to stop it from winning, im not laying it but wouldn't back it neither, trainer only had 2 winners at the track too, competitive field, no thankyou! May prove me wrong but i couldn't back it, then again can't lay it at the price.

TOPOLSKI been running in higher grade, should be good enough to be these if in the mood. Im on and may lay off between 2.0 and 2.5


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

marts_uk said:


> And why is that? please state a reason?
> 
> peintre D'argent is not a twicer, 6lbs pull should be enough to stop it from winning, im not laying it but wouldn't back it neither, trainer only had 2 winners at the track too, competitive field, no thankyou! May prove me wrong but i couldn't back it, then again can't lay it at the price.
> 
> TOPOLSKI been running in higher grade, should be good enough to be these if in the mood. Im on and may lay off between 2.0 and 2.5


Because its form is looking well, I watched it 2 races ago i think and it ran very well indeed. I am not saying back it tho i think it would be good for a win tho.

Why TOPOLSKI :confused1: Defo not a horse thats in form and only ran on this ground twice.

Plus Harry Bently is on it today one 2 and placed one in each of the 3 times hes been on


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I hear Andrews caught up with marts and taken his money out of his a55

Looks like everyone's a winner:lol: :lol:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

ArZo said:


> Because its form is looking well, I watched it 2 races ago i think and it ran very well indeed. I am not saying back it tho i think it would be good for a win tho.
> 
> *Won off a much lower rating though, i think 6lbs should be enough to stop it*
> 
> Why TOPOLSKI :confused1: Defo not a horse thats in form and only ran on this ground twice.


*Good ground isn't a concern, been running in class2 races, only 7lengths behind Martyr over 16f whos won at the goodwood meeting this week, last tme he raced in a class 4 came 2nd by a head to Akmal, good enough form to beat these BOOOOOOOOOOM*

Not as confident as MIDDAY, and this is only a class4 handicap, another things worrying me is the trainer form, its kind of dipping at the moment.

Worth a back bet though and i think he will shorten to around 2.0-2.5 inplay if he doesn't win so hopefully a good trade on the cards


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

Would you go for Goodwood Treasure at 16:50 Goodwood?


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

ArZo said:


> Would you go for Goodwood Treasure at 16:50 Goodwood?


Well to start i couldn't back Eucharist at 3.9! The price probably reflects the stable form and their amazing stats with 2yr olds this yr. I actually might lay this one.

Goodwood Treasure is well weighted on its last outing, she has form with Memory but i think you have to take that with a pinch of salt. If you want any advise for this race then i would rather be laying something than backing, Nurserys aren't my thing, not often i back anything in them. If i had to go for one in this race it would probably be MAJESTIC MYLES, stable on fire at the moment and this one is on the improve and can carry on improving. Im not reading too much into this race though, another that may run well at a price is ROSSETTI.

Like i said though i would either find something to lay in this race or just watch it.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

BOOOOOOOOOOM!!

Please tell me this does not prove i know what im talking about when it comes to horse racing.

Hope you was on!!


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

marts_uk said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOM!!
> 
> Please tell me this does not prove i know what im talking about when it comes to horse racing.
> 
> Hope you was on!!


Good shout marts.

I didnt watch it lol didnt bet either :lol:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> Well to start i couldn't back Eucharist at 3.9! The price probably reflects the stable form and their amazing stats with 2yr olds this yr. I actually might lay this one.
> 
> Goodwood Treasure is well weighted on its last outing, she has form with Memory but i think you have to take that with a pinch of salt. If you want any advise for this race then i would rather be laying something than backing, Nurserys aren't my thing, not often i back anything in them. If i had to go for one in this race it would probably be MAJESTIC MYLES, stable on fire at the moment and this one is on the improve and can carry on improving. Im not reading too much into this race though, another that may run well at a price is ROSSETTI.
> 
> Like i said though i would either find something to lay in this race or just watch it.


Majestic Myles was simply beaten on the line, if richard hughes was on this one then it would have won, the strength of richard hughes got eucharist over the line in front.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

ArZo said:


> Good shout marts.
> 
> I didnt watch it lol didnt bet either :lol:


Yep good old form reading does the trick, you have to read the "form" and not the "form figures"


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

5.25 Goodwood small cheeky e/w on TOUCH OF STYLE.

came 4th nice place money on betfair


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

good luck for tomorrow with your bets


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Rosko said:


> Why have you even joined this thread mate?!! This was for Always Injured to pass on free tips that are posted on Betfair, tips that doing better for the bank roll than your tips!!
> 
> You've got your own thread about your own tipping site, surely you should be posting these "naps" on your site, or at least on that thread!!
> 
> ...


Excellent post and sums up mosts feelings perfectly


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Music of the Moor 3.15 Ripon, currently trading at 27.0, im pretty hopeful of this one shortening inplay so going to back then lay off.

Chelsea Morning 4.45 Ripon, back bet for me this one.

Rock Me 4.30 Newton Abbot - Backing this selection and will lay off if the odds shorten to around 2.0, will also lay off for half stake return if the odds a drifting rapidly and i can see from the pictures that it will not be winning.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

marts_uk said:


> LMFAO :laugh: Im having a little fun :thumb:


With your own money this time? :whistling:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

thread over and out as far as im concerned.

If you want the best info on back selections, with the occasional trade then contact me.

Premier Racing blog will be up soon, with a MAX bet service for free. All MAXIMUM bets will be posted, the best info. For backing i recommend splitting bank into 100 points, or if your 200 points if using a large bankroll. Friend of jockey Steve Drowne, info from stables such as Scudamores, and a few other small stables. Will be a top service.

So on the blog i will be running a MAX back bet service and a 1 lay per day strategy service. I will also be giving a round up of the days lays selections (main service) and giving reasons as to why i layed the selection.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

A nice winning double with ROCK ME and CHELSEA MORNING.

The best info from top pro's and ex jockey.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

marts_uk said:


> A nice winning double with ROCK ME and CHELSEA MORNING.
> 
> *The best info from top pro's and ex jockey*.


ah I see the issue now, you can pick a winner when you are dropped a t1tbit by a real pro............

I thought you were supposed to be the pro:rolleyes:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Everybody has contacts. I admit i was given Chelsea Morning as a max bet from another pro, said the stable had some good money down on it and would win. But i gave RocK Me out as a back to lay in-play as i was confident of it shortening, ended up winning.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

5.15 Ripon - Backing BUCKIE BOY at 12.0 and hopeful of laying off in-play at a considerably lower price.

Just the one trade i advise for tonight, 6.40 Windsor THE TATLING back to lay inplay at around 3.0-6.0. Not a big trade as this old boy is getting on now, stable finding a few winners recently though and its a poor contest, so has an e/w chance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

Cringeworthy!


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

last post now so know more from me


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

i Lost 14k in my first year of betting

The tatling e/w 6.40 back to lay inplay. Wanchai Whisper i would rather be a layer than a player, good luck though


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Ok il do whats best and i shall not share any info anymore.

Just got some top info for WILLIAMS WAY tomorrow 8.05 Southwell, big run expected from the stable.

Hopefully leave you all with another winner.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

The tatling was a back to lay (trade), not a tip


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> The tatling was a back to lay (trade), not a tip


How much gaul have you fecking got, get the message

FVCK OFF

How many more ppl have to tell you:rolleye:

Don't bother replying, just go:thumbup1:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> How much gaul have you fecking got, get the message
> 
> FVCK OFF
> 
> ...


Il post if i want to post il wont post if i dont want to post. Don't tell me what to do please ****in tosser

This thread has proved i know my stuff when it comes to horse racing, and you hate that fact


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> Il post if i want to post il wont post if i dont want to post. Don't tell me what to do please ****in tosser
> 
> This thread has proved i know my stuff when it comes to horse racing, and you hate that fact


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> This thread has *proved i know my stuff when it comes to horse racing*, and you hate that fact


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

I don't hate anything mate, your confusing my regard for fellow members with

an emotion I've never actually felt??

All this thread has proved is what a thoroughly horrible human being you are

You Still think your knowledgeable yet have no remorse about anything you did with

that guys money, I haven't even heard you say sorry to him

Your a dispicalbe person marts, period:thumb:


----------



## ricdan (Jul 1, 2010)

Marts

As far as I can see the thread was setup by Always Injured and he was giving straight forward tips to have a bet on. Probably for people who enjoy a little flutter every now and then for a bit of fun. I actually enjoyed this thread for a while.

Why don't you create your own thread for your own tips??? Lays and whatever else you mention?

This evening you've said "no more from me" or "I'll not share anymore info" but you keep posting. I keep thinking you won't post anything else on this thread but maybe your a liar as you do keep posting?!


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

ricdan said:


> Marts
> 
> As far as I can see the thread was setup by Always Injured and he was giving straight forward tips to have a bet on. Probably for people who enjoy a little flutter every now and then for a bit of fun. I actually enjoyed this thread for a while.
> 
> ...


He's been there, done that, since he's been outed for wasting 5k of someone else dough on it he's hijacked this thread!!! :cursing:

I was same as you mate, quite enjoying seeing how AlwaysInjured tips were doing, oh well, thread ruined!! :ban:


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> If only you knew half the methods i use to win from horse racing, you guys who bet with the bookmakers are the mugs we thrive on, you push our prices up and down and we make money from that


shame you could not take advantage for me? where is my money?


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> i Lost 14k in my first year of betting
> 
> The tatling e/w 6.40 back to lay inplay. Wanchai Whisper i would rather be a layer than a player, good luck though


and me 4K in 10 days :whistling:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Last one was unplaced and ran like a complete drain.

New Bank 175.25

1pt e/w luscivious 730 southwell 25/1


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Always Injured said:


> Last one was unplaced and ran like a complete drain.
> 
> New Bank 175.25
> 
> 1pt e/w luscivious 730 southwell 25/1


Fvck me, thats one hell of a tip, missed it by 5 minutes, I picked my mrs up from

work and she was 10 mins late coming out:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Always Injured said:


> Last one was unplaced and ran like a complete drain.
> 
> New Bank 175.25
> 
> 1pt e/w luscivious 730 southwell 25/1


 thanks, only put £2.50 e/w £80 back and you haven't blown your own trumpet like marts,keep them coming


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Whats with all the hate for Marts?


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Aye was a great tip. I'm glad someone made profit from it.

New Bank

207.25


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

ahh same here, 20 quid straight win, 500 return, thanks always injured, ure a legend! anymore for todays racing?


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

2pt win precision break 340 pontefract 7/1 Ladbrokes, Betfred.


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

anymore always injured?! had a 5 double with the 3.20 bronze breau


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Always Injured said:


> Aye was a great tip. I'm glad someone made profit from it.
> 
> New Bank
> 
> 207.25


youve doubled the bank in about 3 weeks :thumbup1:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Nah won't be anymore today.

Yeah it's been good going to double bank in that time. There will probably be a lean spell shortly as I don't think even the greatest tipsters can keep that going.


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Always Injured said:


> Nah won't be anymore today.
> 
> Yeah it's been good going to double bank in that time. There will probably be a lean spell shortly as I don't think even the greatest tipsters can keep that going.


great stuff pal. keep em coming :thumbup1:

do you have a wager yourself on these tips?


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Nope. I would but I am a compulsive gambler and if one goes wrong it could lead to a disaster as I chase it. It's a shame really as I would have made a good few grand on these. It only takes one day where I feel in a crazy mood and I could blow all profit and then some.


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Always Injured said:


> Nope. I would but I am a compulsive gambler and if one goes wrong it could lead to a disaster as I chase it. It's a shame really as I would have made a good few grand on these. It only takes one day where I feel in a crazy mood and I could blow all profit and then some.


sounds very sensible to me


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

yeh, i no what u mean i used to be real bad always injured, won and blown thousands!! feel sick so dont think about how much both ways as it would be a mind game! insomina would be there i think! but now im steady, here there and everywhere few quid not hundreds now, i just rather have a bet than think what i could of won if i did bet!


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Ruggersplayer said:


> yeh, i no what u mean i used to be real bad always injured, won and blown thousands!! feel sick so dont think about how much both ways as it would be a mind game! insomina would be there i think! but now im steady, here there and everywhere few quid not hundreds now, i just rather have a bet than think what i could of won if i did bet!


Yeah. I've only given up betting for about 6 weeks. I'm still at that stage where I am always thinking what I could have won. If that stage does pass then like you I'll start betting but a lot smaller than I used to.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

I thought you said you was a pro poker player?

Good luck in the 3.40, very tough race, anyone can win this one but RED CADEAUX does look the most likely winner in my eyes, not backing though.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Platini certainly on a good run at the mo, 100pts in just under a month is superb, i aim for 150pts every 2 months.

3.50 Newcastle DHHANMAAN is my e/w selection. Currently at 17.0 on betfair and im hopeful it will shorten inrunning to a decent enough price to return stake.

*I got matched to return my stake at 8.0, it went as low as 4.2 in-play. Reason i knew this was because its a front runner, the stable is in form so i knew it would run a decent race, and newcastle is a good track for front runners.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Typical MJ winner, if one of his horses is leading from the start, then they are the toughest horses to pass.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Won't post anymore after this, il leave it for Platinis tips. Just enjoy giving selections out where i think you can get a good trade on.

4.10 Pontefract

Mr Wolf is almost certain to lead the field, but being 6lbs up on its last run and upped a grade (now grade 6 from 5), it looks a difficult task to repeat the last win. However, stable are finding some good form lately and the jockey is in form too. I have backed this selection at 9.8 and i have set an in-play lay at 5.2 to return my stake.

I have also backed CHOSEN ONE at 5.2 and set an in-play lay at 3.0 to return my stake, so a good profit if wins and no loss so long as i get matched at 3.0, if don't get matched and then its clear the horse has not won and i lose my initial back stake.

Good bye all and good luck with Platinis tips


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

I am a pro poker player. What has that got to do with sports betting?

Trailed in last todays tip

New Bank

205.25


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Christ, Marts is still here preaching last post....

Stop spoiling always injured's thread with your crap. From your posts (advertisments for premier racing) in this thread it would seem you never lose...however, from experience I know that it definately not the case.

Where did the results of the old back bets go from the website? took them down because they were ****ing terrible? thought so....As for the lays well, if people choose to believe them figures then more fool them...


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Well you need the same discipline, money management etc for poker as you do for sports betting. If you chase in sports betting then its more than likely you chase in poker when you suffer a bad beat ie tilt


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Christ, Marts is still here preaching last post....
> 
> Stop spoiling always injured's thread with your crap. From your posts (advertisments for premier racing) in this thread it would seem you never lose...however, from experience I know that it definately not the case.
> 
> Where did the results of the old back bets go from the website? took them down because they were ****ing terrible? thought so....As for the lays well, if people choose to believe them figures then more fool them...


Not at all, you are still not understanding the concept of a "trade". The last few i have posted here have been to "lay" off in-play to "return" your stake so you lose "nothing" if the horse loses the race.

Example MR WOLF i said this would lead and it did. I got matched at 5.0 and my stake was returned. The horse finished 2nd so i lost nothing but didn't profit neither as i did not chose to green up and the horse did not win

The back bets are starting very soon on the website, i have put it on hold until everything has been put it place. These selections i have been posting on here have had nothing to do with premier racing.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

I have had my crazy moments at poker too but it's usually after a big sports bet has gone wrong. There are loads of poker players who are also degenerate gamblers. Phil Ivey will bet on anything that moves. He's so good though that he can afford that luxury. I'm not an excellent poker player only a decent one who can grind out £2k-£3k a month. When I bet I tend to put £500 £1k on etc which is not good when you only earn £2k-£3k.

I'm looking at doing some computer courses anyway as I'm not happy with the job security as I'm getting older.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Just a word of warning about these tips from Platini that Alwaysinjured is posting. They have performed very well so far, however as he is tipping high priced selections there is going to be long losing sequences, its very possible that the bank could decrease by 100pts within the next month or 2. A good strategy is to stick to platinis exact bets and points strategy as he know what he is doing, try not to miss a selection and don't chase losses.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

So your saying the only way to make a profit is to bet in play. May aswell cancel everyones subscriptions then


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

marts_uk said:


> Just a word of warning about these tips from Platini that Alwaysinjured is posting. They have performed very well so far, however as he is tipping high priced selections there is going to be long losing sequences, its very possible that the bank could decrease by 100pts within the next month or 2. A good strategy is to stick to platinis exact bets and points strategy as he know what he is doing, try not to miss a selection and don't chase losses.


Fully agree with this post. Although no harm in having a little flutter on them from time to time either if you can't catch them all. You may get lucky and catch more winning bets than losing ones but that can also work vice versa.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Always Injured said:


> I have had my crazy moments at poker too but it's usually after a big sports bet has gone wrong. There are loads of poker players who are also degenerate gamblers. Phil Ivey will bet on anything that moves. He's so good though that he can afford that luxury. I'm not an excellent poker player only a decent one who can grind out £2k-£3k a month. When I bet I tend to put £500 £1k on etc which is not good when you only earn £2k-£3k.
> 
> I'm looking at doing some computer courses anyway as I'm not happy with the job security as I'm getting older.


Ye don't forget though, Phil Ivey is a business man too. He gets about 6mil a year from fulltilt alone, so that all of his buyins etc paid for. The same applies with all the other big pro's.

Poker is dying imo. Too many regs these days who won't touch you if they have had experience playing you and they know you are good, ive been there done that. Being a reg is boring, people soon pick up on your game, and its hard to maintain that edge. Still plenty of fish about but its hard to find them heads up and on 6 seaters everybody fights to play in a pot with them. Plus theres so many colluders its unreal, i suspect the makority of online pro's have fellow pro's on msn and are on the same table.


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

anymore hot tips for today?! precious brake lost unfortunetly, but won it back with 1 pound on tukinyoursoks!!


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Ruggersplayer said:


> anymore hot tips for today?! precious brake lost unfortunetly, but won it back with 1 pound on tukinyoursoks!!


Nice Guess :laugh:

Nothing much tonight, p1ss poor. Would be nice to ANCIENT GREECE could turnover MERCOLIANO in the 7.20 yarmouth though, i think it has every chance of doing so and would be my only main bet of the night.

Ive decided to do an e/w treble tonight for interest as the racing is dull tonight.

BIG BOOM 6.50 Yarmouth

TOO PUTRA 8.05 Kempton

HARTING HILL 9.05 Kempton


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

marts_uk said:


> Just a word of warning about these tips from Platini that Alwaysinjured is posting. They have performed very well so far, however as he is tipping high priced selections there is going to be long losing sequences, its very possible that the bank could decrease by 100pts within the next month or 2. A good strategy is to stick to platinis exact bets and points strategy as he know what he is doing, try not to miss a selection and don't chase losses.


in other words you trying to say people should stick to your selections too


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

ffs no not all im not trying to say that what so ever. Just expect long losing sequences at those prices, that all im saying, backing at those prices is like laying, you need a lot of patience.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> Nice Guess :laugh:
> 
> Nothing much tonight, p1ss poor. Would be nice to ANCIENT GREECE could turnover MERCOLIANO in the 7.20 yarmouth though, i think it has every chance of doing so and would be my only main bet of the night.
> 
> ...


Main bet landed and what a price!!!


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

your not actualy saying thats your bet

your just saying it would be nice

leaving yourself open incase it lost so you could then say i never said it was a bet


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

ashie1986 said:


> your not actualy saying thats your bet
> 
> your just saying it would be nice
> 
> leaving yourself open incase it lost so you could then say i never said it was a bet


Jesus fing christ will you give it up! 

Im only posting to give help give some selections for christ sake. who gives a [email protected] if i placed the bet or not, seriously i don't need to prove that did or didn't. Just be greatful that im throwing winners into this thread.

I won't be posting trades anymore as people clearly don't understand how it works. So il just post the good bets if i can be bothered and feeling helpful.


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

keep posting youth! specialy with accient greece! i got 50 on that bad boy!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> thread over and out as far as im concerned.





marts_uk said:


> last post now so know more from me





marts_uk said:


> Ok il do whats best and i shall not share any info anymore.





marts_uk said:


> Won't post anymore after this, il leave it for Platinis tips.
> 
> Good bye all and good luck with Platinis tips


Hmm, obviously a man of your word marts:lol: :lol:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Soft going at Haydock today, i wouldn't normally back anything on the soft, but got a cheeky e/w, and a pretty strong back bet.

HAYZOOM in the 4.10. Yet to run on this ground so im not certain today will be the day (may even be deemed a none runner but we'l see), but il still be having a cheeky e/w on this selection. If it doesn't win today im pretty certain it will find in race to win in its next 3 races. Currently at 18.5 on betfair but will probably drift further out.

*ran a superb race finshing 2nd, best trade of the day and along with fireking profit made for today. The horse i noted down 2 months, so it pays well when you notice horses in-play that were unlucky etc.

SECRETIVE 3.40. Has form at the track and has solid form on soft ground. MJ stable flying at present. The selection should get a good position behind Dolphin Rock and Highland Knight and im hoping it gets to the front 2f out. If the horse leads from the start then its certain to shorten in-play. Im not sure what strategy il be using with this selection yet, but i will more than likely be laying off in-play. Highland Knight has e/w claims in this race too.

*didn't like the drift at all pre-race and layed off, ground was going softer and everybody picked up on it. This is why betfair is so much better than betting with the bookmakers.

SIR LOUIS 3.10. This selection is dropping down from grade 2 to grade 5. Has won in grade 6 3 starts ago beating Drumpellier by 3lengths who won just the other day (albeit in a grade 6 seller). Stable flying and soon to be champ jockey on board, Hanagan will sit this one in a prominent position and pounce when he says go. The main danger is Offspring who may follow up on recent win, but il side with SIR LOUIS.

*Didn't enjoy the track/ground what so ever, haydock a tough track especially when soft. Greened up for loss on this one.

Ive got a few winners today at Bath and Yarmouth  , which i may post later if i have the time.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Just got the phone call from a friend of Steve Drowne 

FIRE KING 4.00 Brighton. Currently trading at 1.97. Got nothing in the field to beat on form to be honest. Maximum bet this one but is worth selling in-play at around 1.4 (as we all nothing is a certainty really). My friend is having 1.5k on and selling off in-play at around 1.4.

Il be having a bet on it and doing the same as my friend and laying off in-play.

*big trade landed


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

well he has to win, nothing there that can cause much of a danger

and his odds are 10/11

aint it the shortest odds horse today?

next odds in that race is 7/2

not suprising hes chuckin 1.5k on it,

you have to bet big to get anything back thats worth betting


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

ashie1986 said:


> well he has to win, nothing there that can cause much of a danger
> 
> and his odds are 10/11
> 
> ...


Well Phluke could be a surprise winner, so i wouldn't personally call it a max bet, il be backing then selling off in-play, example back at 2.0 for £1500, lay in-play at 1.4 for £1800. This leaves a £300 profit on all horses and £800 profit if Fire King goes onto win (minus com).

No there a couple of runners trading at around 1.7, so its not the shortest.

I often find odds on horses to lay, they are no certainty at all. But when the jockey is privately saying it should win, but sell your back bet off in-play, it gives you a little more confidence. Sorry edit this, Drowne said it will slice home, its my friend who advised to sell in-play

I personally wouldn't go in large on this one as im not the greatest fan of Brighton race track, although this track is great for trading inplay as in the final furlong horses come from well off the pace to win, so with quick pictures you can get some great lay bets in.

Don't forget yesterday i was hopeful on Ancient greece turning over the 8/11 shot, Ancient won at 6/1 and was 2nd fav.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

If you are into horse racing then watch this CASELA PARK yesterday 3.50 Newcastle, number 1 and comes out of stall 12. You have to register for free to watch http://www.attheraces.com/card.aspx?raceid=282114&meetingid=40385&date=2010-08-04&ref=mainracenavigation&refsite=&nav=results

Absolute none trier, pretty disgusting but this happens in racing theres a lot of corruption. The trainer should get a 5yr ban in my opinion. Whats worse is that the owner of the horse is going into business with Keiron Fallon, they are opening a yard, Fallon is going into training, will be training 35 horses. They are both bent as!


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Some place bets for this afternoon. Going to lay some off inrunning.

3.30 Brighton ETHICS GIRL 80% of stake in place market 20% in win market. Good luck

*i was expecting this to be more prominent from the start but it wasn't so layed straight away in-play to return stake, i would have made small loss if it had won.

2.50 Yarmouth THEWINNERTAKESITALL 80% of stake in place market 20% in win market

* got a great trade in-play in the win market, went to odds on and never looked like winning in my eyes!

2.20 Yarmouth KEY WEST 80% of stake in place market 20% in win market

*was never really put into the race, greened up after 2furlongs for a loss


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

what you got at bath and yarmouth marts?! oive had a double on secretive and sir louis! just a steady 5 e/w im not a big better, but like a flutter, 2 weeks off work can get pretty boring!


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Ruggersplayer said:


> what you got at bath and yarmouth marts?! oive had a double on secretive and sir louis! just a steady 5 e/w im not a big better, but like a flutter, 2 weeks off work can get pretty boring!


SECRETIVE im confident of getting a good trade on it, but its a very tough race, hope it wins for you though and me of course :tongue: .

Iv already gave several selections now. Im confident on getting good trades on most of them. Have 1 or 2 selections tonight at bath and sandown, 1 of tehm could be max bet, just waiting till later incase of any ground changes.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

May get a few shockers today at haydock and yarmouth though with the ground. So if you feel your lucks in pick a name on a 20/1 shot and you might get lucky 

Certainly stay away from haydock on soft ground imo. Money talks a lot in these cases, so if you are backing then follow the backed horses, as form is usually thrown out the window on soft ground.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

LOYAL ROYAL 3.40 Lingfield big back bet to lay in-play

PLUTOCRAFT 5.00 Brighton Win bet

Good luck


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

marts_uk said:


> LOYAL ROYAL 3.40 Lingfield big back bet to lay in-play
> 
> PLUTOCRAFT 5.00 Brighton Win bet
> 
> Good luck


Just checked the odds on these too, not good at all


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Could do a double? But im selling loyal royal off in-play

Odds don't bother me, il even bet odds on if i think the horse should be even shorter than what it is in price.

The horse i mentioned yesterday CASELA PARK is running in the 6.30. This is going to be fun to watch  . If its a none trier again then the jockey and trainer should be banned for life.

If you want an e/w bet then WHENEVER 3.50 Worcester will go well at 10.0 on betfair. Im backing this then laying off to return stake at around 5.0-6.0.

2yr old race 6.45 newmarket, all newcomers. LEJAAM e/w for me. Been entered in group 2 race so obviously going well at home.

Thats all i post for today, i was going to post just the ones i strongly fancy, but i think people prefer the e/w bets, so il post both.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

1.5 points e/w Icelandic 20/1 4.35 Haydock


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

3.20 Leicester ERTIKAAN big back bet and sell off in-play at around 1/2

3.50 Leicester KINGS MASQUE e/w

Najoum 2.10 max bet to lay in-play for half stake


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

PETOMIC 2.30 Windsor win/place


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

CASTLEBURY 2.40 Redcar win/place

Thats it for today should be job done.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

why are you still posting in this thread

go back to your own


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

title of thread "horse racing tips thread"

Show you how the pro's do it. MAX bets superb strike rate


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

ESCHOLIDO tomorrow 5.40 Windsor could be another winning max bet. Always trade off for atleast half stake return though at half the odds if you've got fast pics.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

ashie1986 said:


> why are you still posting in this thread
> 
> go back to your own


Mate, give up, we've tried!!! :yawn:

I know, you'd think he would post on his own thread about his own tipster website wouldn't you!!! :confused1:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Whats the big deal? Why all the negativity?


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Because mate, you got your own tipster website, you have a thread dedicated to said site, you got outed on that thread for spunking bundles of maccer's money with headstrong irresponsible bets, and since then have not posted anything on that thread about your site in the hope that it will fade away and people will forget, then you can maybe get some more subscribers to your service by spouting bo!!ox here.

Well it aint gonna happen!! 

Always Injured started this thread as a bit of fun, betting with points to see how tips that are free on Betfair do, people were quite enjoying seeing how they progressed, you have completely hijacked it, and are posting the same sh!t on here as you were on your thread. Always telling about the wins and how much you won and how good you are, if your that good and win sooooo much, answer this..........

Has maccer been given his money yet?!

Surely you should be trying to promote your tipster service so why are you not posting your tips on the thread dedicated to it?

Answer, because there is too much negative sh!t on there, and rightly so!


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

absolute bollox, your talking out of your @ss

I don't care about getting subcsribers, im posting these selections for free without even mentioning the f*cking service. What ever happened with maccer has f*ck all to do with you or anybody else, your only hearing his side of the story.

Im not trying to promote it on here at all. The thread is called "horse racing tips thread" not "always injured tips from the betfair forum" thread.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> absolute bollox, your talking out of your @ss
> 
> Or is it that the truth hurts?!
> 
> ...


Fair enough, you keep 'em coming Genius!!


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

I was "trading" his account, in-play and pre-race, thats what i do. I do this on horse racing, greyhounds and football.

Not at all, you've completely got it wrong. I offered to trade his account to try and make some losses back. However, its far harder to trade with somebody els's money than it is your own. I have always said gamble what you can afford to lose, so there was nothing to lose when trading his account. I assumed with him not replying to my question about his financial status that he could afford to do this. No it couldn't have easily been some other sucker at all, it was maccer that msg'd me telling me about his losses, i thought i could help him and make this back by trading his account, but i got it wrong as trading with somebody els's money is just not the same. It puts a lot of pressure on you, even with a small target of £100 per day, it was just not the same, you decision making process is different to that of using your own bankroll. Yes, i should not have offered as i have never traded another account before bar my own with my own money, however i shouldn't be the one responsible for this. To say i was betting like a nutcase from somebody with a lack of experience in betting, well need i say no more. I trade high volume, the more you turnover the better imo.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> I was *"trading"* his account, in-play and pre-race, thats what i do. I do this on horse racing, greyhounds and football.
> 
> Not at all, you've completely got it wrong. I offered to trade his account to try and make some losses back. However, *its far harder to trade with somebody els's money than it is your own.* *I have always said gamble what you can afford to lose, so there was nothing to lose when trading his account.* I assumed with him not replying to my question about his financial status that he could afford to do this. No it couldn't have easily been some other sucker at all, it was maccer that msg'd me telling me about his losses, i thought i could help him and make this back by trading his account, but i got it wrong as trading *with somebody els's money is just not the same. It puts a lot of pressure on you, even with a small target of £100 per day, it was just not the same, you decision making process is different *to that of using your own bankroll. Yes, i should not have offered as i have never traded another account before bar my own with my own money, however *i shouldn't be the one responsible for this*. To say i was betting like a nutcase from somebody with a lack of experience in betting, well need i say no more. I trade high volume, the more you turnover the better imo.


 :lol: :lol: Now who's the one talking out of their ar$e?!! :lol: :lol:

Classic, "i shouldn't be the one responsible", course not mate, who's is then? Oh, oh, oh, actually, don't tell me, i know this one - Maccer, right?!!

Still, no answer to the ever elusive question..........

HAS MACCER HAD HIS MONEY YET?

You said above that £100 a day is a "small target", you only owe him about £800 :whistling: , so after a few weeks now you should have easily made enough to pay him. :confused1:


----------



## ricdan (Jul 1, 2010)

Marts_uk

Would you mind creating a seperate thread for your posts.

Kind regards

Ricdan


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Marts im still struggling to see what you have done wrong, you gambled someones money and it didnt workout, hence the word gamble.

Too many people on the bandwagon here when its got nothin to do with them, how has it affected anyone other than Maccer?

Expensive lesson to learn but who gives someone 4k of there money to gamble with?

Shame really because if you had made the money back and some, then every one on here would be kissing your **** and you would have legend status.

Some bloke lost money, TOUGH **** it is gambling regardless of who gambled it be it himself or a third party.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

paddy86 said:


> Marts im still struggling to see what you have done wrong, you gambled someones money and it didnt workout, hence the word gamble.
> 
> Too many people on the bandwagon here when its got nothin to do with them, how has it affected anyone other than Maccer?
> 
> ...


Have you read the Premier Racing Results thread mate?


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

yeah briefly, he gambled someone elses money and lost it, its gambling you win or lose, or have imissed something?


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

I suggest you read it a bit more than brielfly then mate before you comment any further. Don't mean that in a nasty way.

It wasn't the gambling as such, it was the dishonesty, saying he would bet conservatively and aim to win £100 a day, then lost 3k in 48 hours!!!

Without getting an answer from maccer as to whether he could "afford to lose the money" - what a stupid fcuking question anyway, who can afford to lose thousands of pounds?!!

Also, he has been saying for weeks that he will give maccer £825, a split of some profit, and HAS NOT!!

So there you go Paddy86, very briefly, thats what Marts has done wrong.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

I was trading the way i trade, define conservative, define low or high volume trade. You don't know what your talking about Rosko and it has [email protected] all to do with you anyway. "Paddy86" is not the only to think this as i have had private msg's saying the same things.

I did send an email to him after the first losses whether to carry on but a larger bankroll would be needed or cut the losses now. Its a horrible feeling losing somebody els's money, especially now in heinsight knowing how much the money meant to him. After losing the initial bankroll lots of emails where exchanged. I should have used my brain and cut the losses there and then, but he didn't exactly want to quit then neither, he simply asked me how much was needed.

If i was given a bankroll of 5k from the start then it all could or would have been a different situation as trading with a larger bankroll gives you that extra cushion. If i had have made a huge profit overall then paddy is right in saying that everybody would be kissing my @rse.

Yes i did send emails saying i should have traded in fewer markets, but thats not my style. When i did eventually do this it only effected the losses to a greater extent. I trade high volume simple as.

With a 5k bankroll i can make 2.5k per month pretty easily.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Rosko said:


> I suggest you read it a bit more than brielfly then mate before you comment any further. Don't mean that in a nasty way.
> 
> It wasn't the gambling as such, it was the dishonesty, saying he would bet conservatively and aim to win £100 a day, then lost 3k in 48 hours!!!
> 
> ...


Fair enough however your asking to get burnt by handing your account over to a stranger.

And at the end of the day thats gambling you win or lose, dont get me wrong tho i feel sorry for him 4k is a huge amount to anyone.

Just dont see why everyone else is verbally bullying him when its between Marts and Maccer no one else.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

paddy86 said:


> Fair enough however your asking to get burnt by handing your account over to a stranger.
> 
> And at the end of the day thats gambling you win or lose, dont get me wrong tho i feel sorry for him 4k is a huge amount to anyone.
> 
> Just dont see why everyone else is verbally bullying him when its between Marts and Maccer no one else.


Totally agree, handing your account over to someone else is madness. Also, your right, it is ultimately between Marts and Maccer, but while Marts is posting all these great tips that keep coming in for him, "BOOM!" as he says, he is still not paying Maccer, that in my book is showing a complete disregard for Maccer and showing arrogance beyond belief!! :cursing:



marts_uk said:


> I was trading the way i trade, define conservative, define low or high volume trade. You don't know what your talking about Rosko and it has [email protected] all to do with you anyway. "Paddy86" is not the only to think this as i have had private msg's saying the same things.
> 
> I did send an email to him after the first losses whether to carry on but a larger bankroll would be needed or cut the losses now. Its a horrible feeling losing somebody els's money, especially now in heinsight knowing how much the money meant to him. After losing the initial bankroll lots of emails where exchanged. I should have used my brain and cut the losses there and then, but he didn't exactly want to quit then neither, he simply asked me how much was needed.
> 
> ...


Define "conservative"?!! In the context of this subject, not spunking 3k in 48 hours, quite simple really. Would you say your betting with Maccers money was "conservative"?

If i don't know what i am talking about then please tell me what i have got wrong! Please!

IF you was given a bankroll of 5k from the start then it all could or would have been a different situation.......", Marts, you are deluded, there you go again with another excuse. Also, no one expected you to make huge profits, just get Maccer his money back like you said!

Maybe you shold change your style next time you bet with someone else money. You trade high volume, simple as - you lose high volume, also simple as!!

*MARTS, THIS IS SIMPLE, ANSWER THE QUESTION!!*

*
*

*
**HAVE YOU PAID MACCER HIS £825 YET?*

If the answer is yes, then all is well and i take back everything i have said, if the answer is no, then you are a sh!t professional "trader" who cannot "trade" £825 in nearly a month and a [email protected]! Simple as! 

PS - I have put the questions in red in case you were having problems locating them! :thumb:


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

marts_uk said:


> I was trading the way i trade, define conservative, define low or high volume trade. You don't know what your talking about Rosko and it has [email protected] all to do with you anyway. "Paddy86" is not the only to think this as i have had private msg's saying the same things.
> 
> I did send an email to him after the first losses whether to carry on but a larger bankroll would be needed or cut the losses now. Its a horrible feeling losing somebody els's money, especially now in heinsight knowing how much the money meant to him. After losing the initial bankroll lots of emails where exchanged. I should have used my brain and cut the losses there and then, but he didn't exactly want to quit then neither, he simply asked me how much was needed.
> 
> ...


Believable as i bet 500 on Man Utd to beat Chelsea today with odds of 3.0 and got 1500. If i had 5k i wouldof done 2.5k on each team to win giving a profit of either 2.5k man utd at 3.0 or 1.5k on chelsea at 2.60.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> With a 5k bankroll i can make 2.5k per month pretty easily.


Deluded gamblers words Marts!!! :lol:

Are you seriously saying that if maccer would have given you 5k instead of 4k he would not be out of pocket?

Anyone can make a statement like that, once upon a time you said you could double our betting bank of 1k each month, remember that, or have you got a convieniant variation of that too?!

Also, about the fact that you have had pm's agreeing with you, i've had reps for these posts tonight, so guess that evens that up then a?! 

Again, i have put the question in red for you Marts!


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Rosko said:


> *Deluded gamblers words Marts!!!* :lol:
> 
> Are you seriously saying that if maccer would have given you 5k instead of 4k he would not be out of pocket?
> 
> ...


Im not deluded and i comfortably make a fair bit of money off betfair, all be it on football not horses. Back both teams with different companies and u win aslong as they dont draw. Stick to the top 4 teams as they will only draw around 5-8 games a season so for the 30 other games you will be quids in.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Rosko said:


> Deluded gamblers words *Marts*!!! :lol:





paddy86 said:


> Im not deluded and i comfortably make a fair bit of money off betfair, all be it on football not horses. Back both teams with different companies and u win aslong as they dont draw. Stick to the top 4 teams as they will only draw around 5-8 games a season so for the 30 other games you will be quids in.


You really should read posts a bit in a bit more detail mate!! :whistling:


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Rosko said:


> You really should read posts a bit in a bit more detail mate!!


 i new it was for marts however i was stating that im not a deluded gambler and i make a nice extra bit of cash therefore what he says is a true statement about the bankroll, you just have a problem with him and will try pick anything wrong with what he says, remember its between marts and maccer not you and maccer mate.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

paddy86 said:


> i new it was for marts however i was stating that im not a deluded gambler and i make a nice extra bit of cash therefore what he says is a true statement about the bankroll, you just have a problem with him and will try pick anything wrong with what he says, remember its between marts and maccer not you and maccer mate.


Mate, do yourself a favour and go and read the Premier Racing Results thread in detail and for that matter, go back and read this thread in full as well.

I couldn't care less if you are a deluded gambler or not mate, i don't give a to$$ what you do, i hope you continue to make money from it i really do.

I do have a problem with Marts, because he lies.

I will pick things wrong with what he says because it is all just a load of bo!!ox words.

I find it amazing that while he can't get £825 to pay someone what he owes them, he still makes out he makes a fortune from "trading" and has the audacity to post about it. :cursing:

By the way, still no answer to the question Marts? You have the perfect opportunity to redeem yourself, why no answer? :confused1:


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Rosko said:


> Mate, do yourself a favour and go and read the Premier Racing Results thread in detail and for that matter, go back and read this thread in full as well.
> 
> I couldn't care less if you are a deluded gambler or not mate, i don't give a to$$ what you do,* i hope you continue to make money from it i really do.*
> 
> ...


So do i pal :lol:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

me a deluded gambler :laugh:

Ive been making a living from "trading" on betfair for around 7 years now. Ive had no jobs in this time and claimed no benefits, and i pay my own national insurance for pension purposes.

Nothing needs to be proved to Rosko or anybody else, i couldn't care less if you believed me or not. Im actually going to start trading at the race tracks within the next 4 months with a pro trader friend of mine. This is because all the big hitters do this and they are cleaning up the profits in the in-running markets. What we will be doing is either renting a box out (only because my friend has a friend who shares one of these boxes at certain race tracks, as i could never personally afford to do this, costs about 32k per year and thats with about 10 of you sharing), renting a room out in a hotel where you can actually see the parade ring, or phone commentating (example, il be at one track trading whilst hes at another track and we will pass commentary on to each other, both need excellent race reading skills for this which we have).

Its just laughable to think that you think im a deluded gambler :thumb:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Also the problem with gambling and not trading, is the commission. If any of you have heard of Harry Findlay than you may have heard him speak about this matter. Its the fact that small punters are paying more commission than the big hitters who only pay 2% commission, small pay 5%. So this isn't a level playing field which can be costly in the long run. The ones who do make money are the ones punting £500-£2k, even Harry Findlay doesn' win on the horses on betfair due to his rediculous high stakes he uses, hes what some of us call a mug punter, he just bets big on odds on shots, hes a legend though


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Hahaha marts your a crack up. Talking of renting out boxes for £32k a year and you can't even pay a man £825!!!

You have the audacity to come on this thread giving out tips stating that your bets are basically invincible and you can only make a profit because you're betting in play yet you still haven't made £825 profit to pay maccer back??!??

I take it Premier Racing had no subscribers either? Funny that isn't it......


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

read the post again, i said i have a friend who has a friend that rents these boxes out and we may be able to use them for "free" to until we use the bankroll the size of the big hitters (well until my friend does as i will always trade with a smallish bankroll compared to the big hitters), then they would expect us to chip in. At first though we are phone commentating. Hes the guy who sends me strong info from Steve Drowne and a few stables he knows people in. These are the type of friends you need in horse racing.

Also, if you don't know by looking at a horse if a horse is fit, overweight etc then theres know way you can profit from horse racing in the long run. Theres so many factors to consider other than the "form". The % of people making money from the traditional way of betting (simply backing pre-race) is tiny, if not none existent. The industry sp is laughable at the moment, bookmakers running scared, mainly all down to the funding crisis in horse racing, the sport is skint. Thats why its extremely important to get matched at the best prices.

I can make you 50points+ per month from just laying and backing only, no in-running trades.

What makes you think that? Not only this forum you know.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Because if I was a paying subscriber I would be pretty pissed that you're just plastering this thread with free tips when they have to pay 60 odd quid for the pleasure :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

marts_uk said:


> ...


Am i the only member thinking he should be banned?


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

marts_uk said:


> Also the problem with gambling and not trading, is the commission. If any of you have heard of Harry Findlay than you may have heard him speak about this matter. Its the fact that small punters are paying more commission than the big hitters who only pay 2% commission, small pay 5%. So this isn't a level playing field which can be costly in the long run. The ones who do make money are the ones punting £500-£2k, even Harry Findlay doesn' win on the horses on betfair due to his rediculous high stakes he uses, hes what some of us call a mug punter, he just bets big on odds on shots, hes a legend though


Talking of Harry, do you know how his brother Gordon is doing? i used to socialize years back but lost touch ages ago.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> me a deluded gambler :laugh:
> 
> Ive been making a living from "trading" on betfair for around 7 years now. Ive had no jobs in this time and claimed no benefits, and i pay my own national insurance for pension purposes.
> 
> ...





marts_uk said:


> Also the problem with gambling and not trading, is the commission. If any of you have heard of Harry Findlay than you may have heard him speak about this matter. Its the fact that small punters are paying more commission than the big hitters who only pay 2% commission, small pay 5%. So this isn't a level playing field which can be costly in the long run. The ones who do make money are the ones punting £500-£2k, even Harry Findlay doesn' win on the horses on betfair due to his rediculous high stakes he uses, hes what some of us call a mug punter, he just bets big on odds on shots, hes a legend though


Marts, why are you talking about boxes, commision and Harry Findlay ffs?!

This is what you do, avoid the questions and chat bo!!ox!!

Here we go again........

HAVE YOU PAID MACCER HIS MONEY YET?

If yes, then all is well, if no, you are a lying [email protected]!!!


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Todays Best Back Bets

Escholido 5.40 Windsor - £40 win

Lost In The Moment 7.10 Windsor - £40 win

High Rolling 7.00 Thirsk - £20 win £40 place *Strong info from friend


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Rosko said:


> This is what you do, avoid the questions and chat bo!!ox!!
> 
> Here we go again........
> 
> ...


The lad would make more money being a politician with question avoiding capabilities like that!


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Todays Value Back Bets (il record in £ instead of points)

Dunaskin 3.00 Southwell - £10 Win £25 Place

La Capriosa and Boogie Waltzer 3.30 Southwell - Both £25 win

Dolphina 4.00 Southwell - £10 Win and £50 Place

Bel Cantor 4.30 Southwell - £10 Win and £25 Place

More selections this evening for value bets.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Evening Value Back Bets

5:50 Bal - At Present - £25 E/W

7:30 Ths - El Maachi - £50 Place

7.40 Wnd - Bianca De Medici - £20 Win and £30 Place

8:10 Wnd - Super Duplex - £50 Place (only if > 2)


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

marts_uk said:


> Todays Value Back Bets (il record in £ instead of points)
> 
> Dunaskin 3.00 Southwell - £10 Win £25 Place
> 
> ...


COMPLETE JOKE MATE

GO BACK TO YOUR OTHER THREAD SO WE DONT HAVE TO READ THROUGH YOUR BULL**** TO FIND ALWAYS INJUREDS TIPS

you will find your reps going red soon cus your anoying people and hijacking bigtime


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

djmacka said:


> Am i the only member thinking he should be banned?


Banned for what?

Has he actually broke any board rules?

NO?.....Oh i see, just another member jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

i take it your his bum friend mate


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

ashie1986 said:


> i take it your his bum friend mate


Dont even no the bloke, just think its a p1ss take that he can be verbally abused by loads on here for something that has nothin to do with them mate.

Im suprised a lot of members aint been banned for the stuff they say about him on an open board, im sure there is a rule about it.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

ashie1986 said:


> i take it your his bum friend mate


Your pathetic

Follow the strategy and you will see how to make money from horse racing. Best Back Bets and Value Back Bets are separate strategy's so advisable to sue separate betting banks. I will use £50 Max bet on both strategy's. From value bets alone i expect a return of a minimum of £500 per month.

Theres nothing wrong with Always Injured starting his own thread, titled Always injured tips from the betfair forum. This thread is for anybody with any info.

Shannersburg (which won) was also one of my best bets but forgot to include it :cursing: However i did email this selection to somebody on here this morning, so hope they was on.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

HAHA its brilliant watchin my reputation go down just because im not slating him.

Neg away couldnt give 2 sh1ts about a few red blocks :lol:


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

follow your strategy

your a gimp

you bet on a horse and then you back against it so you carnt loose

you bellend

then you back a horse and back it to place

your horses you have just had have lost and most not even placed

go back to your own thread


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

paddy86 said:


> Dont even no the bloke, just think its a p1ss take that he can be verbally abused by loads on here for something that has nothin to do with them mate.
> 
> Im suprised a lot of members aint been banned for the stuff they say about him on an open board, im sure there is a rule about it.


go and read the other thread then if you want to know


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

ashie1986 said:


> follow your strategy
> 
> your a gimp
> 
> ...


So is that not sensible?


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

its pathetic

winning pennys no enjoyment


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

ashie1986 said:


> follow your strategy
> 
> your a gimp
> 
> ...


What the hell are you on about, this doesn't even make sense.

The "value back bets" are a monthly strategy, the "Best Back Bets" i expect to profit every other day atleast.

So far today with the "value" bets i am about evens, i will record the total profit and loss at the end of each day.

Don't you understand place betting? Well if you look on the betfair market you can bet on a horse to place, simple as. If i see value in the place market like i did with DOLPHINA then i will back it, this selection was a max bet in the place market for £50 at around 1.7. I will record profit and loss for both strategy's each day.

Thank you


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

ashie1986 said:


> its pathetic
> 
> winning pennys no enjoyment


all down to how much money you put on it mate surely?


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

ashie1986 said:


> its pathetic
> 
> winning pennys no enjoyment


 :lol:

Thats all i have to say. However, if anybody is interested in trading than im more than happy to help. Id love you to make this statement to this guy :laugh:

http://adamheathcote.blogspot.com/

and this guy

http://www.betangel.com/blog_wp/

:laugh:


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

marts_uk said:


> Todays Value Back Bets (il record in £ instead of points)
> 
> Dunaskin 3.00 Southwell - £10 Win £25 Place *LOST, LOST* £35
> 
> ...


*
AND YOU SAY YOUR ABOUT EVEN*


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

:laugh:

Yes work it out thicko. Works out at about evens, il record the betfair prices later, and compare to the ones i got matched at aswell, but even to bfsp its about evens still.

I bet on betfair not the industry sp.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

dont know aht betfair odds are but you saying there better

to be honest i dont know what the hell your on about trading

alli see is your horses are loosing as shown above

you will be loosing more than winning

as shown above

unless your backing against your bet in play

but its useless telling people tips because people go with your horses and there loosing

no one else is oing to back against it like you do because its a tip

its supost to win or have a good chance

otherwise its not a very good tip is it

i only use bet365 and i pick horses to win i dont bother doing what you do and dont understand how it works but seems you will need alot of money in the first place


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

well everybody needs a betting bank if you want to make money.

Following either of my strategy's will make you money, obviously you need the bank to substain a £50 max bet on any one selection. But nothing wrong with moving down to a £10 max bet.

Anyway im sure the profit and loss at the end of each month will be a healthy one. No trades involved, just simple back bets in the win market or place market, and if ive put e/w then bet with the bookmakers on that selection. Simple as, no catches or anything.


----------



## frankiedawrench (Feb 28, 2008)

I used to work at Cheltenham Racecourse, the amount of fixing in horseracing is terrible.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

betfair is too confusing


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

frankiedawrench said:


> I used to work at Cheltenham Racecourse, the amount of fixing in horseracing is terrible.


The game needs it though imo :thumbup1:


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

ashie1986 said:


> betfair is too confusing


what do you mean?

what markets do you bet on mate?

i stick to football find it dead easy


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Paddy, I can't speak for all but myself, I do think Marts knows what he's on about but he

gets carried away in his own head, he shows too much arrogance and chooses to ignore obvious

questions.

In a thread started months ago before the premier racing thread, the one he was asking if

anyone would be interested in investing, he said he earns 25K per year from his bfair account.

Now fair do's, 500 pwk is a decent wage (although as the saying goes I wouldn't get out of

bed for it :lol: ) but when i questioned him on increasing his bankroll he went on about he needs

the brass to pay for blah blah blah. Now this didn't make sense to me at the time because

if you can guarantee making 500 per week from your bankroll then I'd of fought tooth and

nail to increase said bankroll so increase profit.

Some other things didn't add up to me so I started to question his integrity, his guarantee to

double his 1K bank every month, only one losing month in 5 years, there just the main 2 things

he said, and tbh, it was and is bllx, as has been proven by the total collapse of his racing

service. He simply didn't deliver the goods and can't accept that fact (I never contributed

to his coffers btw  )

Now he comes on here saying its easy to make 1,2 or 300 a day with his betting expertise.

It just doesn't make any sense, any sense at all.

Come on, I for one am not stupid and do know about laying in running, laying off, backing,

greening up, arbs etc, although I am from a poker background and don't even play that anymore

as I find it incredibly boring, although it was very profitable, just not enjoyable. Plus I have

a legitimate business that is hard graft atm but will become very profitable again (construction).

I don't hate anyone, nor dislike marts really, as I don't know him, he could be a sound lad but

the fact remains he has deluded a fellow member into believing his over exagerated claims and

lost that said member 4k, of which he agreed to pay him back 825. Now, he has avoided the

question of payment for so long it makes me think he has no intent on paying Maccer the money

back.

This in my mind makes him a t0sser of the worst kind, and this is why IMO he SHOULD be

banned forthwith from the same site as Maccer.

The fact he comes on here with his wild imagination saying he's going to do this and that

just makes it harder for me to understand what type of individual he is, kinda rubbing sh1t

into maccers face IMO.

So while it is indeed between Maccer and Marts, it also becomes a forum issue because if

it wasn't for this forum, then Marts wouldn't of had the tool to advertise his skills:lol: and Maccer

would be 4K better off.

Oh, and his tips are sh1te

Oh and marts, if you want to talk BIG money then I was 750K into a 1 mil overdraft

and the bank pulled the overdraft, big enough??

PS, I've cleared it in 18 months though


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Paddy, I can't speak for all but myself, I do think Marts knows what he's on about but he
> 
> gets carried away in his own head, he shows too much arrogance and chooses to ignore obvious
> 
> ...


----------



## ricdan (Jul 1, 2010)

Paddy/Marts

This is my point.

I have nothing against either of you. I subscribed to this thread to look at Always Injureds tips nobody elses. But since Marts has joined this thread I have to trail through lots and lots of posts just to look for Always Injuireds tips.

If Marts would kindly startup a fresh thread of his own and keep off of this thread then I and many others wouldn't have to search through all this pages to find the Always Injureds tips.

There is no reason you can't startup another thread is there Marts?

Have a bit of respect and start another thread mate.

Simples.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

paddy86 said:


> Banned for what?
> 
> Has he actually broke any board rules?
> 
> NO?.....Oh i see, just another member jumping on the bandwagon.


No paddy86, he aint broke any "board " rules, just the rules that make someone a decent bloke.

Also, maybe he's not just jumping on the band wagon, maybe he's read the other thread fully and not just "briefly" and knows what happened.

Have you read the other thread yet properly like i said last night?



paddy86 said:


> Dont even no the bloke, just think its a p1ss take that he can be verbally abused by loads on here for something that has nothin to do with them mate.
> 
> Im suprised a lot of members aint been banned for the stuff they say about him on an open board, im sure there is a rule about it.


He's not being verbally abused mate, its stating facts. What "verbal abuse" has there been?

As ex subscribers to his tipster service, as was maccer, i think it does have something to do with us, it could have been one of use that got sucked in by the sell of *"doubling your bank in a month"* with simple lay bets, this then went to *50% profit* of bank, *then recovery strategies* crept in, then there was the promise of a free month if we didn't make *25% profit *of betting bank!!! You would know this if you had read the "Premier Racing Results" thread.

Marts, feel free to jump in and correct anything you think is incorrect.

Why would members get banned for posting the truth? Can you not see the way he has not answered one of the questions i've asked? Why is that? Coz the answer is "no", Maccer still hasn't got his money!!!

Look, i'll do it again for you Paddy86......... 

Marts, has Maccer been given his money yet?

If the answer is yes, very good, well done, if not, you are a lying [email protected]


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

All members have got this month for free.

Really can't be @rsed repeating myself anymore.

Yes ok il start a new thread with my betting strategy on.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

i never got it free

and will watch your thread to see your results cus im nosey


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Rosko said:


> No paddy86, he aint broke any "board " rules, just the rules that make someone a decent bloke.
> 
> Also, maybe he's not just jumping on the band wagon, maybe he's read the other thread fully and not just "briefly" and knows what happened.
> 
> ...


I dont want to cause trouble here( its obvious iv offended a few by asking questions as my rep has gone down) i understand he hasnt acted in the way of a decent bloke however that is MACCERS problem no one elses. I still feel sorry for maccer as stated 4k is a huge amount. The only thing thats annoying is that there is a constant slating by people who it doesnt involve and its just boring reading it especially when i enjoy reading on this board. My apologies to anyone i offended by questioning the hard time everyone is giving Marts :beer:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

paddy86 said:


> I dont want to cause trouble here( its obvious iv offended a few by asking questions as my rep has gone down) i understand he hasnt acted in the way of a decent bloke however that is MACCERS problem no one elses. I still feel sorry for maccer as stated 4k is a huge amount. The only thing thats annoying is that there is a constant slating by people who it doesnt involve and its just boring reading it especially when i enjoy reading on this board. My apologies to anyone i offended by questioning the hard time everyone is giving Marts :beer:


Mate, no offence taken at all bud! :beer:



marts_uk said:


> All members have got this month for free.
> 
> Really can't be @rsed repeating myself anymore.
> 
> Yes ok il start a new thread with my betting strategy on.


Paddy86, you see now, this is Marts response to my question i asked again!! :lol:

No one asked if all members got a free month did they?!! :confused1:

Tell you what Marts, i'll start your new thread for ya!!! :thumb:


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

I think people shouldn't slate Mart - the ones who lost money through the service (myself included) did so knowing full well that it was a risk in the first place. I'm sorry but anyone who signed up to the service thinking it was guaranteed money must be stupid. You have to be willing to lose what you stake, else don't bother at all.

There's no need to bother marts and his/Lorains company, they don't bother us.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

true


----------



## ricdan (Jul 1, 2010)

marts_uk said:


> All members have got this month for free.
> 
> Really can't be @rsed repeating myself anymore.
> 
> Yes ok il start a new thread with my betting strategy on.


I will take my hat off to you if you do. :thumb:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

If you want your first month free just say. Theres been no selections sent out and there won't be any sent out till the website completed.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

So marts, what happened to the sensational laying system that everyone has given up on??

The biggest single con in a tipsters armoury is the free month, you simply can't lose, if you

win in the month then ppl will sign up, if you don't you just move on and try and dupe some

other fools.

Been going on for many many years, there are thousands doing it on the web, just google

betting services.

and you've already done it once on here, are bodybuilders really that stupid ya think!!!!!

Also, whats with the website complete comment, you changing the system again, ffs, its

pathetic if you ask me, so see through I'm embarassed for you


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Nope laying system isn't changing. Just waiting for the website to be updated and get the back service under way. The fee will be smaller too.

The only thing i changed was the staking and number of lays being sent out. On the blog on the website i have gave 6 lay staking strategy's all with a high,medium or low recommendation. Its down to the person which they want to use, but i will record all and compare them at the end of each month.

Well form looking at the very few tipping services ive found, they are different to mine. Some don't even record all of the results, they just record the winners! But because they have a big name in racing ie tDerick Thompson http://www.tommoracing.com/ they get many subscribers. Thommo is the worst tipster i know, if you lay his 2 daily back tips on radio 5 live which he gives out each morning, then you will make a good few hundred points per year out of it. If you go on the betdaq forum somebody is doing this (his name Buzzard or something like that), and he makes a good profit from it.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> Thommo is the worst tipster i know, if you lay his 2 daily back tips on radio 5 live which he gives out each morning, then you will make a good few hundred points per year out of it.


That actually made me LOL:lol:


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

marts_uk said:


> *Increasing bankroll does not increase profits! END OF Ive already spoke on this subject. Personally i don't think i would ever trade using my current strategy with more than 10k, maybe 20k max. If i had a 100k bankroll i would probably bet like harry findlay, with this size bankroll you would only need 1 bet per week to survive.*


Marts you must be getting pretty dizzy going round in circles all the time...

Now your saying that increasing your bankroll doesn't increase profits.....Why is it then that you said if Maccer had given you 5k instead of 4k it would have been a completely different story?!?! :lol:

Nice selections yesterday...Didn't quite manage to earn the hundreds of pounds you claim to :lol: How much betfair fees you have to pay on top of them losses?? :thumbup1:


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Paddy, I can't speak for all but myself, I do think Marts knows what he's on about but he
> 
> gets carried away in his own head, he shows too much arrogance and chooses to ignore obvious
> 
> ...


Pretty much sums it all up. :beer:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Marts you must be getting pretty dizzy going round in circles all the time...
> 
> Now your saying that increasing your bankroll doesn't increase profits.....Why is it then that you said if Maccer had given you 5k instead of 4k it would have been a completely different story?!?! :lol:
> 
> ...


What losses and what betfair fees are you talking about? this is a backing strategy. For the purpose of recording the results on here i have used stakes with an imaginary bankroll, just like every single other tipping website uses.

Anyway all you haters are just full of negativity. You all hate to see something succeed. What happened with another member on here is nobody els's business. "Tel" has been negative since day 1, its obvious that he has had past experience with betting and just because he failed he can't imagine that its actually possible with the right skills etc.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

marts_uk said:


> What losses and what betfair fees are you talking about? this is a backing strategy. For the purpose of recording the results on here i have used stakes with an imaginary bankroll, just like every single other tipping website uses.
> 
> Anyway all you haters are just full of negativity. You all hate to see something succeed. What happened with another member on here is nobody els's business. "Tel" has been negative since day 1, its obvious that he has had past experience with betting and just because he failed he can't imagine that its actually possible with the right skills etc.


Ok so back bets only now is it. Your 'stategies' change every five minutes. Will be intereting to see what sort of profit you come up with now you can't use the old classic 'Yea it lost but I traded it off in-play'

Will be looking out for the £600 profit days....



marts_uk said:


> Strategy 2 will be up and down quite a bit with the occasional day where a profit of approx £600 could be made.


As I'm sure maccer will.... :lol:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

lay bets are still going just not posting on here. When i say im trading it off inplay i say this before the race starts, again you no nothing about the subject, so no point in me explaining.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> What losses and what betfair fees are you talking about? this is a backing strategy. For the purpose of recording the results on here i have used stakes with an imaginary bankroll, just like every single other tipping website uses.
> 
> Anyway all you haters are just full of negativity. You all hate to see something succeed. What happened with another member on here is nobody els's business. "Tel" has been negative since day 1, its obvious that he has had past experience with betting and just because he failed *he can't imagine that its actually possible with the right skills etc.*


Marts, I know pro gamblers mate, many pro poker players as well and I KNOW its possible

with the right skills.

Its just I also KNOW you haven't got them skills:lol: :lol:

At the very start of your whole idea you said that backing horses was a mug

punters game, laying was the profitable side, oh the irony

What your failing to see is I have never believed a word you have said because

your many no loss strategies have more holes in them than swiss cheese, and you do talk

a lot of bllx mate.

Just saying:innocent:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

I don't have the skill? Christ how have i been doing this for over 7 years full time then  Why do betfair charge me the Premium Charge 

My strategies have no holes in them what so ever. You will see as soon as the website is updated and you will see from my 2 backing strategies in my thread how much i can make from fairly small stakes.

I talk no bollox, i talk from experience and being in the know.

Im even proving that i can make money from straight pre-race backing and straight pre-race laying and im generally an inrunning trader! Now tell im not skilled and tell me i don't know what im doing?

I write up my own ratings each night on the majority of the next days races. Im constantly checking the markets each night and morning to base my decisions on when to take a price etc, and this is just for the pre-race backing/laying. For in-running trading i look for different things, i look for who the horses are that are going to be setting the pace, the hold up horses etc etc. Now all that i can do is tell you the tools i use for this but i can't tell how to do it yourself. Thats something you learn with experience.

If you had the slightest clue about trading on betfair then maybe just maybe you would realise. There are many strategies to use on betfair where you can make a profit, and im doing the basic but most hardest to profit from (pre-race backing/laying) to show you it can be done. Trading is a different ball game to this though, you need other skills to profit from inrunning, so i won't go into that. The profits are not going to be huge from the 2 strategies, 3 strategies including my lays, but there will be enough profit at the end of each year for a 2nd income using the stakes applied..


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

I can't believe people still argue over this.

Answer this then tel - you think Lorain would have gone into business with someone who wasn't professional at it? I'm sure marts had to prove to Lorain in some way, shape, or form that he was telling the truth.

Its just the problem that marts skills are translating rather difficultly into a service, and probably because he, and Lorain, have never done anything like that before.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

blah blah blah blah blah, your a sad sad individual.

I'm done with you now, dupe who you like, I still think you should be banned for what you

did whilst using the forum to advertise, Lorian totally out of order, would love to know what

would happen if it was his money that you lost :rolleye:

Happy mugging xx


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

crouchmagic said:


> I can't believe people still argue over this.
> 
> Answer this then tel - you think Lorain would have gone into business with someone who wasn't professional at it? I'm sure marts had to prove to Lorain in some way, shape, or form that he was telling the truth.
> 
> Its just the problem that marts skills are translating rather difficultly into a service, and probably because he, and Lorain, have never done anything like that before.


No marts just gave him half the subscriptions, proof enough:lol:

Hey, I'm doing what marts does, saying I'm done then reposting:lol: :lol:

I'm done


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

anything to do with gambling is a risk - the mugs are the people who can't deal with said risks!


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> No marts just gave him half the subscriptions, proof enough:lol:
> 
> Hey, I'm doing what marts does, saying I'm done then reposting:lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm done


I havn't really been following it all, just pop back and forth every so often lol

All I know is I lost money with the service and for that I don't hold a grudge against mart


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

There was a couple of reasons as to why i changed the laying strategy so much. I wanted something that was basic and easy to follow. Using some of my laying techniques would be too time consuming for most. So i had to narrow it down as much as possible. Also the number of selections was proving difficult as many where not laying every selection. Then when i had to change the volume of lays the staking would have to be changed etc. However i know that no matter what i can make a profit from laying pre-race whether im laying 1 per day or 15 per day. The only problem is doing what is easiest for people to follow so that everybody is getting similar results in terms of profit/loss. This is why the lays have been narrowed down to the best lay per day, its easy to follow and it still a nice bit of profit each month.


----------



## tom_91 (Jul 7, 2009)

if i were you i'd put it all on dusty carpet for the race tomorrow... he's never been beaten!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

if i was an infallible gambling god i don't think i'd be selling my secrets, not that i'd need to...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Occam%27s_razor


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

hit the nail on the head mate

plus you wouldnt need to sell them you will be loaded

right?


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm a bit lost as to where I am up to. I know last horse lost for - 3 points. Anyway.

2 points win Pressing 7/1 4.15 Salisbury

2 points e/w Noverre to Go 10/1 3.30 Ripon 14th July


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

One horse lost and other was a non runner from the last two.

A bit short notice but 5 point win Rip Van Winkle 2/1 with VC bet 7/4 everywhere else. 3.25 York


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

i been looking for this thread lol i couldnt find it i must have missed it somehow lol

 nice to see you back posting mate


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

They've been going through a bit of a lean spell anyway lately ever since the 25/1 winner. Will probably be a few tips this week with it being a big meeting. Will catch up on what the hypothetical bank is on later.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

I had an Irish fella in the back of the cab yesterday told me to put whatever is in my savings account on Rewilding in the 2.50 at York, won at 6/4 and i never put anything on it!!! :cursing:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah won very easily, seen that race. Rip Van Winkle didn't quite win so easy haha but a wins a win.

You'd have to have some balls to literally put your savings account on it. I used to be nearly as crazy as that before I decided I was losing too much and stopped altogether.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

There was no way in the world i was goona go mad on it, he was only a young bloke, he'd been on the pi$$ all day and was lagging!!! Should of took notice of him and not just thought he was anouther pi$$ed paddy!! (no offence ment to our celtic cousins!!)


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

2 points e/w Bernie the Bolt 3.25 York 16/1

2 points win Sir Reginald 2.50 York 16/1


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Whats the bank at at the moment mate?


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

I think it's 210.25 if I haven't missed anything.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Fcuk me that aint bad going, doubling your bank in 6 weeks with not that many bets really!! :thumbup1:

Might have to start sticking them on!!! :whistling:


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

Always Injured said:


> 2 points e/w Bernie the Bolt 3.25 York 16/1
> 
> 2 points win Sir Reginald 2.50 York 16/1


ive had this too mate

20/1 bet365 5pts EW


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah as i thought

good race a little longer trip and who knows

came flying through at the end

nice place there i had it at 20/1

im not too sure about the other one mate tho

well looked again and at those odds its worth a ew

so im gunna give it ago aswell mate 16/1 bet365


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

ashie1986 said:


> yeah as i thought
> 
> good race a little longer trip and who knows
> 
> ...


Your lucky there, Fortune stopped riding on Temple who should have got 3rd.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

i have been tipped

dirar in the 3.25 mate

what do you think of that horse, my friend has lumped on EW


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

ashie1986 said:


> i have been tipped
> 
> dirar in the 3.25 mate
> 
> what do you think of that horse, my friend has lumped on EW


Ive tipped it in the horse racing thread! Wouldn't lump on though


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

ohh nice

thanks


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

lumped on drar like my mate said and it came in

50quid ew nice return

not sure how much yet without working it out cus my mate put the bet on at the bookies while he was there

100 quid total bet , 50 EW


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Both horses lost for purpose of thread - 6 points. New Bank 204.25.

Nice pick On dirar m8 won well.

2 points e/w Light From Mars 20/1 2.50 York.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

Mart is the man this evening, 3/4 tips from him

0.50 EW on a lucky 15 netted me £60+ im a happy guy!


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

ive had alot of winners today now

returns on the following horses today

Tignello

Sharp Sovereign

Conciliatory

New Planet

Dirar

Rosika

Sir Reginald

and only 1 fail

so if you followed what i put you would have had winners too


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

fair play mate lol . same time tomoz? haha


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

yeah mate you did very well too

are you tipping for tomorrow? ill follow you tomorrow - keeps in interesting ha


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

u got a link to the tips ? going to market rasen saturday night :thumb:


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

tips are in these threads mate, just keep an eye on em


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

ill be here but will see what the races are like lata mate


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

4 points win Sariska 3.25 York 2/1


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

- 8 points today. A day of hard luck. The E/W was 5th and Sariska didn't even come out the stalls.

New Bank 196.25


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

3 points win Borderlescott 3.25 York 14/1 Ladbrokes.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Horse lost. New bank 193.25

1 point win Elliptical 40/1 3.00 Newmarket October 2nd.


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

any today?


----------

